# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 09/19 - #WhyDoWeWatch? #3HoursARRRRGH!! #CrusiersAreHere



## OptionZero (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 09/19 - #WhyDoWeWatch? #3HoursARRRRGH!! #CrusiersAreHereToSaveUs*

It'll be interesting to see how they introduce the CW division. Easiest way is for foley to hype their abilities, give some shine on TJP the first champ, then someone (KENDRICK) pulls some standard heel shit and attacks him

Maybe we get some cruiser weights run out and give a high flying brawl? Seems too chaotic

Hopefully they get a good chunk of an hour at least. I can't stand this new day v club shit, give the CE division that's time


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 09/19 - #WhyDoWeWatch? #3HoursARRRRGH!! #CrusiersAreHereToSaveUs*

So excited to see more The Brian Kendrick.


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 09/19 - #WhyDoWeWatch? #3HoursARRRRGH!! #CrusiersAreHereToSaveUs*

Looking forward to Paige's return please don't feed her to Nia.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 09/19 - #WhyDoWeWatch? #3HoursARRRRGH!! #CrusiersAreHereToSaveUs*

Cruiserweights are cool. But they are by no means going to save this trainwreck of a show. More good matches, but they still won't be put in interesting storylines.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

We want Emma! 

btw Seth Rollins vs Rusev should be interesting :3


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Hopefully they start really ramping up the Owens/Rollins feud.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

I hope Brian Kendrick will be on the show and my wish is for him to become the cruiserweight champion for once! 

He was and still is a great wrestler


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

I wonder how the reception of the cruiserweights will be. lets hope we don't hear crickets.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

RAW is in Nashville. What a city to debut the cruiserweights. Can't wait for all the crickets. :HA


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

HOPEFULLY they introduce "the cruiserweight hour" which can be at any point in the show, giving the cruisers a chance to shine whilst also trimming Raw to effectively a two hour show + the cruiserweights, which shouuuld help the product massively.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

5 bucks says i won't watch this shit. On any platform


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

So let me see what we have on Raw.

Some boring divas segments no one gives a fuck about
Another Cesaro vs Sheamus match
Strowman squash match
Some random jobber crap, probably involving Darren/Titus or the Shining stars.
A Nia Jack Jax squash match
More random filler crap.
Rollins/Rusev match with probably Reigns or Owens interfering.


Basically the same boring shit again, do they really expect the cruiseweight debut will stop the ratings from dropping below 2.0 again? :ha


----------



## James Green (Jun 17, 2016)

Yeah, Raw sucks. I'm only going to watch their PPV's.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Once again won't be watching this live. I'll read the results the morning after though and probably just watch what sounds good - I'll probably watch the cruiserweight match regardless because I have no doubt they will KILL it on their first night to garner some interest from the live audience.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

SDWarrior said:


> Hopefully they start really ramping up the Owens/Rollins feud.


:frank1 One would hope they will put fire on the top program seeing as the Clash of Champions PPV is NEXT SUNDAY. 

Didn't watch Raw live last week and I'm not watching this go-home show live. I will catch the cruiserweight match(es) later this week.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

DA BEARS will be on tomorrow night, so I'm likely not watching this Raw. Maybe I'll catch something during halftime or if the game ends up being a blowout.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Chrome said:


> DA BEARS will be on tomorrow night, so I'm likely not watching this Raw. Maybe I'll catch something during halftime or if the game ends up being a blowout.


Beat the Eagles, plz? 

Interested to see the debut of the Cruiserweights. Also good to see them have some continiuity with some type of consequences for Rollins and Rusev after interfering in the main event last week.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm done with their tv product for the foreseeable future. It's only the ppvs for me until they fuck that up too.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Rollins vs. Rusev should be a good, fun and entertaining match up that I'm sure both Reigns and KO will interfere in. Wouldn't even be surprised if it somehow ended up turning into a tag team match. Cruiserweight division should get off to a blast, I would have the first match involve the cruiserweight champion TJ Perkins. Could even have Neville appear after the match and turn heel by attacking Perkins setting up a future feud over the title and introducing Neville into the division.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Most I look forward to RAW these days is the ratings.

Come on, 1.80 or lower!


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I hope that the veteran Tajiri shows up as well.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Beat the Eagles, plz?
> 
> Interested to see the debut of the Cruiserweights. Also good to see them have some continiuity with some type of consequences for Rollins and Rusev after interfering in the main event last week.


Hopefully they can lol, can't promise anything.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Chrome said:


> Hopefully they can lol, can't promise anything.


Its a possible win however with Cutler as QB.....:frown2:



American_Nightmare said:


> I hope that the veteran Tajiri shows up as well.


Would be a nice addition to the CW division.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Stephanie will no doubt introduce the Cruiserweight Division that she created.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins vs Rusev have never faced each other, should be a great fresh match up. No doubt Reigns, Owens or both end up interfering given that each has a reason to do so. There should be some good backstage segments too.

Will be interesting to see what they do with the CW division and if they add a match from it to Clash of Champions. They could do a #1 contenders tourney to do a title match at the PPV, the only downside is that they would have no time to build a feud. But that would be better than your throwaway pre-show match I guess.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Fire Mick Foley and the show is instantly better.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I wonder if they can do a wrost show than last week.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Cant wait to see how they screw the cruisers.


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

Noam on Raw :bosstrips:bosstrips:bosstrips


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Let's guess how they'll ruin the cruiserweights.....
1. Give the title back to Hornswaggle(last CW champion)
2. Have Hornswaggle wrestle the NEW CW champion in a champion vs champion
3. Have them all in the ring and have Roman Reigns squash them all at the same time
4. Have Braun Strowman squash them all at the same time.

Monday Night Raw!!! Wrecking our hopes and dashing our dreams for over 2 decades...

WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 09/19 - #WhyDoWeWatch? #3HoursARRRRGH!! #CrusiersAreHere

Maybe it should be WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 09/19 - #Fortheloveofgod #AreweMasochists? #Timetodestroycruiserweights


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I hope they go much lower than 1.88, it's only then they'll realize they need to shake things up in creative.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Not sure how I should feel about the Cruiserweights. It looks like they will be some kind of attraction and I think they will lack any kind of storyline. We will probably get a 15 min match here and there to fill some time when that is not even the issue with RAW. Being 1 hour longer does not give them an excuse to have filler on the show. That's why they have the bigger roster anyways.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Wait a second? No Jack Gallagher for the cruiserweight division? I was really hoping to hear this tonight,


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Will record and watch the Owens, Rollins & Jericho bits tomorrow, really no point sitting through three hours, it will more than likely make you depressed afterwards.

After seeing that toy looking cruiserweight belt I'm less pumped for their appearance tonight, different design but it looks hideous.

Raw really is a sad state of affairs atm, the writers covering that show are running it into the ground.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Not sure if I really wanna watch 3 hours of a show I am mostly going to hate, Maybe I'll watch it tomorrow so I can fast forward through all the crap. I cannot wait for the Cruiserweights...


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Rollins punishment is having a match? A wrestler being forced to... Wrestle? Foley you monster!

Fuck Raw.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Interested to see TJ Perkins Raw debut. I hope they've given him some kick ass entrance music. Will probably need a CWC highlight/recap video package, then maybe highlight history of CW's from the past. I think Kendrick is probably his first feud out of the gate, though I could see TJP beating a main roster CW who "drops down" like Neville. Opening match needs to be a home run though, and should be given 7-10 minutes.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Rollins vs Rusev have never faced each other, should be a great fresh match up. No doubt Reigns, Owens or both end up interfering given that each has a reason to do so. There should be some good backstage segments too.
> 
> Will be interesting to see what they do with the CW division and if they add a match from it to Clash of Champions. They could do a #1 contenders tourney to do a title match at the PPV, the only downside is that they would have no time to build a feud. But that would be better than your throwaway pre-show match I guess.


The best bet would be to have a rematch of the CW Finals for the PPV. The other guys can go through a tourney to determine the contender for the next PPV. 

Also, I'm going to go out on a limb and predict that Raw will be amazing tonight. As far fetched as that sounds, they have 3 top tier feuds that are already interesting. The key to improving the show is filling in those in between moments with better quality content. Right now they are in a situation where the sum of the parts are lesser than the whole. The CW division should be a bit of quality control and improve the show's overall perception. 

Of course, if I'm wrong, I'll be in the live thread immediately after the show to accept my stoning.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Straw Hat said:


> I hope they go much lower than 1.88, it's only then they'll realize they need to shake things up in creative.


I hope Smackdown can finally beat Raw with its ratings


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

rusev vs rollins as punishment ? :lol foley you suck as a gm


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Rollins really should have been put in a handicap match or something. Although it would come across a rather heelish judgment, it'd definitely display Foley's anger much more than putting him in regular singles competition.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Well, that makes it easier to just skip... Raw is such shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Renegade said:


> The best bet would be to have a rematch of the CW Finals for the PPV. The other guys can go through a tourney to determine the contender for the next PPV.
> 
> Also, I'm going to go out on a limb and predict that Raw will be amazing tonight. As far fetched as that sounds, *they have 3 top tier feuds that are already interesting. *The key to improving the show is filling in those in between moments with better quality content. Right now they are in a situation where the sum of the parts are lesser than the whole. The CW division should be a bit of quality control and improve the show's overall perception.
> 
> Of course, if I'm wrong, I'll be in the live thread immediately after the show to accept my stoning.


3 interesting top feuds? Raw is awful! :lol

Anyway, as per usual, like everyone else, looking forward to Rollins, Owens, and Jericho the most. Those three guys are the show right now. They've been carrying it for months and killing it for months. No boring, stale characters amongst those three.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> 3 interesting top feuds? Raw is awful! :lol
> 
> Anyway, as per usual, like everyone else, looking forward to Rollins, Owens, and Jericho the most. Those three guys are the show right now. They've been carrying it for months and killing it for months. No boring, stale characters amongst those three.


Rollins v Owens
Rusev v Reigns
Jericho v Zayn

The only one in there that's questionable is Rusev v Reigns, but Rusev always manages to make whatever he's doing interesting. Do you disagree about the other two?

Not really sure how this is confusing to people. No one would be surprised to hear that an album with 3 good songs still sucks, but you make that same statement about a wrestling program and everything gets dragged down due to the crap. Each one of these feuds blossomed in an organic, logical fashion and has at least 1, if not 2, superstars who know how to deliver in feuds. The fact that they all retained their connection to the over arching story is a definite plus, and gives me confidence that the remaining progression will occur in a similarly well thought out manner.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Renegade said:


> Rollins v Owens
> Rusev v Reigns
> Jericho v Zayn
> 
> The only one in there that's questionable is Rusev v Reigns, but Rusev always manages to make whatever he's doing interesting. Do you disagree about the other two?


I think he was being sarcastic


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Renegade said:


> Rollins v Owens
> Rusev v Reigns
> Jericho v Zayn
> 
> The only one in there that's questionable is Rusev v Reigns, but Rusev always manages to make whatever he's doing interesting. Do you disagree about the other two?


No, not at all. I was being sarcastic. Those are the top 3 feuds and Rollins, Owens, and Jericho have been killing it and carrying the show for awhile now.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Is it the thing now to come into the Raw thread just to say, "I'm not watching tonight"...like cool? Good for you? 

Anyways very much looking forward to Rollins vs Rusev. First time ever and it should be a good, brutal match. Expecting interference at the end, but hopefully they get enough time to have a decent match.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> I think he was being sarcastic





ShowStopper said:


> No, not at all. I was being sarcastic. Those are the top 3 feuds and Rollins, Owens, and Jericho have been killing it and carrying the show for awhile now.


Good, cause I was mid "E tu, Brute?" Check my edit. :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

The buildup to Rollins/Owens has been awful. Reigns/Rusev is pretty decent and Zayn/Jericho just started. Probably three top feuds on paper based on the names involved but they are lacklustre so far, they need to seriously step up.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Also, I'm interested how Steph will claim that the Cruiserweights were all her idea. Hunter can't appear due to being part of a storyline, anyways.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> No, not at all. I was being sarcastic. Those are the top 3 feuds and Rollins, Owens, and Jericho have been killing it and carrying the show for awhile now.


Too bad about Sami Zayn, Cesaro, and Rusev though. They're good too.

The way Zayn is being handled is inconsistent IMO. He loses a match one week and then he's involved in an entertaining Highlight Reel segment with Jericho the next week. As for Cesaro, he's stuck in that Best of 7 Series being wasted by having (almost) the same repetitive matches with Sheamus. As for Rusev, his treatment is inconsistent too. He disappears from television for a few weeks, and when he does appear, he usually gets his ass kicked by his rival. 

Anyways, all of this isn't enough to look forward to watching Raw because of those 3 talents ALONG with Seth Rollins, Kevin Owens, and Chris Jericho


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

DoubtGin said:


> The buildup to Rollins/Owens has been awful.


Why do you think it has been awful?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

This is why todays product SUCKS.

We have few fresh first run matches.

Rusev is a good heel. Him vs babyface rollins could be huge.

What does wwe do?

Run it on a random raw, as part of a lukewarm angle.

Solid, wwe


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Is it the thing now to come into the Raw thread just to say, "I'm not watching tonight"...like cool? Good for you?
> 
> Anyways very much looking forward to Rollins vs Rusev. First time ever and it should be a good, brutal match. Expecting interference at the end, but hopefully they get enough time to have a decent match.


Actually came in to see the line up for tonight and saw how shitty it was and decided that after 7 weeks of shit Raws that it just isn't worth tuning in anymore to such a poor show. The draft had a chance to get me back into Raw, but even Owens as champ is just not enough to overcome the incoherent storylines, pointless matches, Vince's obsessive need to battle the crowd for dominance, and 3 hours of mind numbing boredom. 

I wish Raw were better so I could enjoy Owens, Rollins, Zayn, and Cesaro... But it is just an abject failure. Even the cruiserweights can't overcome that.


----------



## M.R.K (Jun 29, 2016)

Looking forward for this episode , as this is the real FIRST episode where they have enough talent to fill out the 3 hours and not drag things. If they still fail to capitalise on this, sigh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DammitC said:


> Too bad about Sami Zayn, Cesaro, and Rusev though. They're good too.
> 
> The way Zayn is being handled is inconsistent IMO. He loses a match one week and then he's involved in an entertaining Highlight Reel segment with Jericho the next week. As for Cesaro, he's stuck in that Best of 7 Series being wasted by having (almost) the same repetitive matches with Sheamus. As for Rusev, his treatment is inconsistent too. He disappears from television for a few weeks, and when he does appear, he usually gets his ass kicked by his rival.
> 
> Anyways, all of this isn't enough to look forward to watching Raw because of those 3 talents ALONG with Seth Rollins, Kevin Owens, and Chris Jericho


Zayn I agree should be treated alittle better. But I'm okay with Cesaro and Rusev. Rusev has been gone because he was on his honeymoon with Lana; which quite a few SD fans keep seeming to convienently forget or are just ignorant to. Cesaro, I'm afraid they just don't see much in him. I'm starting to become bored of him, too, tbh.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Why do you think it has been awful?


It lacks any fire, imo.

Owens win was fantastic and the match was great.

The promo the week after was pretty ok and I liked pissed off Rollins, but that was basically it. It should have been The Kevin Owens Show that week yet we got a boring standard opener by Owens. Nothing happened afterwards either, Rollins beat Jericho and Owens beat Zayn in matches that in no way furthered the storyline (and Jericho-Zayn is basically the losers feud now). You don't need Rollins to wrestle to make him look strong, he rarely lost after his comeback anyways. I get the Owens win somehow (not sure why over Zayn but thats not the point anyways), because he was booked like crap and needs some wins back, but the aftermath was bad. They wasted two shows with Reigns and the main event in the focus despite Reigns actually not even being in the match. And HHH was completely forgotten about (I get it's for a future feud, but that interference makes no sense, you could just as well have Owens cheat to win and have the HHH run in later).

Last week had a short backstage segment and a clusterfuck of a main event with the focus more on Reigns-Rusev than on the title feud. The Rollins and Owens backstage segments beforehand were also more about Reigns than about their actual feud. The triple threat stuff really stopped this from being a better feud.

The good thing is that the match will most likely deliver, but it has been a very dire feud IMO.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Why do you think it has been awful?


Was it last week or the week prior that Owens cut that awesome backstage promo on Rollins? I forget. Either way, I've been enjoying the heck out of this feud.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm a little confused. Raw is giving a fresh first time match up with Rollins and Rusev. Which is great, since people complain Raw is boring and predictable. But now on the other hand, people complain that they're giving away this match for free on a Raw? Let me ask, when did you see Rollins vs Rusev happening on a PPV card anytime soon? Another case of no pleasing anybody these days lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I'm a little confused. Raw is giving a fresh first time match up with Rollins and Rusev. Which is great, since people complain Raw is boring and predictable. But now on the other hand, people complain that they're giving away this match for free on a Raw? Let me ask, when did you see Rollins vs Rusev happening on a PPV card anytime soon? Another case of no pleasing anybody these days lol


The reason for the match is pretty poor... Rusev/Reigns should be the focus without having to shoehorn in Rollins and possibly Owens to just dilute both stories and feuds. It is lazy and nonsensical booking, especially when Rollins needs a meaningful loss to push him fully away from the Authority and "heel" status he has held for so long and Rusev can't afford another meaningless loss at this point. It is a dumb match. 

This is the same crap we have been getting for years from the WWE... Shoddy stories, pointless matches, and lots of filler. Hell, we haven't even gotten hints to why HHH did what he did, let alone any meaningful follow up to that story, Sheamus/Cesaro is a waste of time and is just filler for those two, the woman's division is a mess, the tag division is... Let's just forget that abomination exists.... Raw has been the same old WWE that we have been complaining about for years. Why are so many surprised that people are still tearing Raw and matches like Rusev/Rollins apart when it is still committing the same mistakes?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Why do you think it has been awful?


I agree it hasn't been awful but it hasn't been good neither. Average at best, could of builded this up better. Have tension promos between Rollins and Stephanie, even involve HHH and have tension promos between him and Rollins, as well as Rollins and KO. Have a couple brawls happen between Rollins and KO too. Rollins and Foley could of been handled better as well with the tension.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> Hell, we haven't even gotten hints to why HHH did what he did


Owens has been telling you already.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I'm a little confused. Raw is giving a fresh first time match up with Rollins and Rusev. Which is great, since people complain Raw is boring and predictable. But now on the other hand, people complain that they're giving away this match for free on a Raw? Let me ask, when did you see Rollins vs Rusev happening on a PPV card anytime soon? Another case of no pleasing anybody these days lol


I mean, people are judging things that haven't even taken place yet. It's all just a bunch of irrational moaning as far as I'm concerned. I haven't been particularly satisfied by Raw lately either, but I'm at least willing to reserve judgment for a show until I actually see it. Evidently that's not the popular thing to do here.



Uptown King said:


> I agree it hasn't been awful but it hasn't been good neither. Average at best, could of builded this up better. Have tension promos between Rollins and Stephanie, even involve HHH and have tension promos between him and Rollins, as well as Rollins and KO. Have a couple brawls happen between Rollins and KO too. Rollins and Foley could of been handled better as well with the tension.


I'll take Raw's version thus far over this any day of the week, tbh. The swerve they pulled with KO was legitimately surprising--I didn't see it coming, and it has left a lot of new questions to be answered, which means it has provided the groundwork, anticipation, and interest for more storytelling going forward. It was also exciting in the moment. 

Your way would basically leave Raw with no story left to tell, we'd have nothing much to anticipate or wonder about, and we'd have likely seen it coming for miles, making it less surprising, interesting, and exciting.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> Owens has been telling you already.


Has he been doing it in code then? 

Seriously, HHH comes in, takes out two guys to help another win the title, does it against his wife and the GM of Raw, and does it with no warning.... And it isn't being treated like a big deal. Now on the third Raw since, it is as if it never happened and Owens simply won the title as uneventfully as possible. THere should be constant tension on the show. There should be people pissed and seeking out HHH and hounding Steph to TALK TO HER HUSBAND. It should be a huge focal point instead of merely a lazy booking out of a sticky situation. 

It feels like the anonymous Raw General Manager all over again. Hopefully it isn't revealed that it was Hornswoggle all along.......


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sincere said:


> Your way would basically leave Raw with no story left to tell, we'd have nothing much to anticipate or wonder about, and we'd have likely seen it coming for miles, making it less surprising, interesting, and exciting.


That's the main issue I see in a lot of the complaints about this current feud. They want them to fit a feud that is clearly intended to encompass multiple PPVs into a couple of weeks. They want Rollins face turn rushed, they want Triple to appear the very next week to explain everything, they want every single thing to happen and be explained right away.




Kabraxal said:


> Has he been doing it in code then?


Have you been paying attention to what Owens has been saying? He hinted at it on the opening segment the very next week after winning the title, he explicitly stated it in his recent interview with Cole and also during his backstage segment with Rollins last week.




> Seriously, HHH comes in, takes out two guys to help another win the title, *does it against his wife* and the GM of Raw


We don't know that yet.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> That's the main issue I see in a lot of the complaints about this current feud. They want them to fit a feud that is clearly intended to encompass multiple PPVs into a couple of weeks. They want Rollins face turn rushed, they want Triple to appear the very next week to explain everything, they want every single thing to happen and be explained right away.


No one wants all the answers now. No one wants it rushed. But people want it treated as a big deal with the wrestlers and authority figures involved actually reacting realistically. Instead, we are getting the same tired bullshit from Vince that we have gotten for years.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> That's the main issue I see in a lot of the complaints about this current feud. They want them to fit a feud that is clearly intended to encompass multiple PPVs into a couple of weeks. They want Rollins face turn rushed, they want Triple to appear the very next week to explain everything, they want every single thing to happen and be explained right away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much. The same people, who when Raw has a solid first hour, the 2nd hour can start off with blah segment, and then you get posts like "OMG, THIS RAW IS AWFUL!" "WORST RAW EVER!" because of the one segment, like it completely negates the first hour. :lmao Best part is they are the same folks who say they will not be watching Raw anymore, yet every week, like clock-work, there they are watching it and posting in the thread. It's weird.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> That's the main issue I see in a lot of the complaints about this current feud. They want them to fit a feud that is clearly intended to encompass multiple PPVs into a couple of weeks. They want Rollins face turn rushed, they want Triple to appear the very next week to explain everything, they want every single thing to happen and be explained right away.


Which is terrible storytelling. 

IMO, the way HHH pulled the swerve was pretty epic. He came out of nowhere, and screwed Roman over, which is consistent with the Authority vs. Roman angle from the past. Then it looked like he was siding with Rollins, which was consistent with the Authority backing Rollins angle from the past, and with Steph's overt favoritism of Rollins leading up to the match. But then he backstabbed Rollins out of nowhere, and that moment he and KO shared without words in the ring was priceless. Then they followed up with Rollins and Steph and Mick all playing up the oblivious, betrayed, angry, and out of the loop angle.

So now, we are left speculating and wondering about HHH's true motivations, whether or not Steph is really in on it and how that will affect things going forward, how Rollins will respond, the awkward position Foley has been thrown into, and so on. It's all very conducive with interesting storytelling and character development thus far. Now, a lot will hinge on the ultimate explanation, but that doesn't need to be rushed, particularly if they want to keep people tuning in for this story. But I for one don't want to see some lame, all-inclusive exposition promo, in any case.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I'm a little confused. Raw is giving a fresh first time match up with Rollins and Rusev. Which is great, since people complain Raw is boring and predictable. But now on the other hand, people complain that they're giving away this match for free on a Raw? Let me ask, when did you see Rollins vs Rusev happening on a PPV card anytime soon? Another case of no pleasing anybody these days lol


We did not see Rollins VS Rusev at a PPV. That's the point. Why waste it on a random Raw?

There is a difference between building a feud between the two, and just giving away a free PPV quality match.
Jesus.

Raws are longer than fucking PPVs, why would I tune in to Raw, when I can just skip the horrible scripts and watch a PPV once or twice a month, that has just matches. And with two PPVs a month, it's almost as often as Raw anyway.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Has he been doing it in code then?
> 
> Seriously, HHH comes in, takes out two guys to help another win the title, does it against his wife and the GM of Raw, and does it with no warning.... And it isn't being treated like a big deal. Now on the third Raw since, it is as if it never happened and Owens simply won the title as uneventfully as possible. THere should be constant tension on the show. *There should be people pissed and seeking out HHH and hounding Steph to TALK TO HER HUSBAND.* It should be a huge focal point instead of merely a lazy booking out of a sticky situation.
> 
> It feels like the anonymous Raw General Manager all over again. Hopefully it isn't revealed that it was Hornswoggle all along.......


Isn't that what Seth has been doing though? Got in Steph's face the week after, went to Mick the next and attacked Owens later that night because he was the closest proxy to HHH available. The only other person with a beef was Roman and he took it straight to Owens before receiving an opportunity to fight his way back into the title match. 

Add that to the fact that KO has been rubbing it in Rollins' face that he is now the chosen one and its hardly a storyline that's been dropped. I'm on board with the criticism of Raw in totality, but the main event scene has been booked as consistently as one could ask for since Hunter's Pedigree three weeks ago.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I'm a little confused. Raw is giving a fresh first time match up with Rollins and Rusev. Which is great, since people complain Raw is boring and predictable. But now on the other hand, people complain that they're giving away this match for free on a Raw? Let me ask, when did you see Rollins vs Rusev happening on a PPV card anytime soon? Another case of no pleasing anybody these days lol


Nothing better than people imploring WWE for something fresh. They get it, on what will be a 3 hour show, and people still complain. Raw has to be good every week and fresh, but just good and fresh on their accord.

Besides, who cares, it will literally be match 1 between these two, right? So, if these do have a full-on feud in the future, literally MONTHS from now, are people going to be like, "Meh, these two had a match on Raw 4 months ago. Not interested!"

:lmao

I can't.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Really looking forward to the Cruiserweights on Raw, hopefully they'll be booked well. Rollins vs Rusev should be an interesting match, but i'm not sure how a match with Rusev is punishment for Rollins.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

DoubtGin said:


> The promo the week after was pretty ok and I liked pissed off Rollins, but that was basically it. It should have been The Kevin Owens Show that week yet we got a boring standard opener by Owens. Nothing happened afterwards either, Rollins beat Jericho and Owens beat Zayn in matches that in no way furthered the storyline (and Jericho-Zayn is basically the losers feud now). You don't need Rollins to wrestle to make him look strong, he rarely lost after his comeback anyways. I get the Owens win somehow (not sure why over Zayn but thats not the point anyways), because he was booked like crap and needs some wins back, but the aftermath was bad. They wasted two shows with Reigns and the main event in the focus despite Reigns actually not even being in the match. And HHH was completely forgotten about (I get it's for a future feud, but that interference makes no sense, you could just as well have Owens cheat to win and have the HHH run in later).
> 
> Last week had a short backstage segment and a clusterfuck of a main event with the focus more on Reigns-Rusev than on the title feud. The Rollins and Owens backstage segments beforehand were also more about Reigns than about their actual feud. The triple threat stuff really stopped this from being a better feud.


You seem too hung up on the fact that Reigns is even involved. Thing is you can’t just ignore Reigns when he too had a legitimate reason for wanting a title shot since Triple H had a hand in taking him out of the match as well. They needed to address that, hence him coming out after Owens/Zayn and the match with Owens. Rollins for his part has an on-going rivalry with Reigns dating all the way back to when the Shield broke up, so it makes sense for Rollins to not want Reigns getting in the way of his feud with Owens. After Owens pissed him off in that backstage segment last week, Rollins decided to ignore Foley and attack Owens during the match, something that also would help keep Reigns out of the title match. Rusev for his part also had a reason to attack Reigns given how things ended when they last met at SummerSlam. Reigns lost his title shot and is now back to unfinished business with Rusev while the rivalry between Rollins and Owens can now move on without the extra baggage.

Triple H for part has not been “completely forgotten about”, he is central to the feud between Rollins and Owens and he has been brought up by both in their interactions, by Owens in his recent interview with Cole and is also central to the tension between Foley and Steph. Also Owens has been voicing part of the reason why Triple H turned on Rollins, which removed the need for Triple H to show up just to cut a promo to explain himself which wouldn’t make much sense since he is not really a part of RAW (yet).

As far as Rollins needing to wrestle goes, it is definitely needed if only to start driving home the point that he is a tweener turning face, he is now facing heels, it is a way to start conditioning the crowd to his new alignment. Also his match with Jericho made sense because he wanted to get back at Rollins for attacking Owens during that opening segment.

Tonight both Reigns and Owens have a reason to interfere in the Rollins/Rusev match due to the things that happened last week. This will no doubt further fuel both feuds.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> We did not see Rollins VS Rusev at a PPV. That's the point. Why waste it on a random Raw?
> 
> There is a difference between building a feud between the two, and just giving away a free PPV quality match.
> Jesus.


But that brings back my point. When would you see Rollins vs Rusev happening? I don't see the problem with it happening tonight.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

So Paige IS backstage at Raw, says PWInsider. Emma is also backstage.

Also backstage apparently is Luke Harper. I hope Harper doesn't get used tonight, and instead goes to Smackdown to be apart of The Wyatt Family again.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Even Flow said:


> So Paige IS backstage at Raw, says PWInsider. Emma is also backstage.
> 
> Also backstage apparently is Luke Harper. *I hope Harper doesn't get used tonight, and instead goes to Smackdown to be apart of The Wyatt Family again*.


I'd love this, but aren't they already disbanded?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The Renegade said:


> Isn't that what Seth has been doing though? Got in Steph's face the week after, went to Mick the next and attacked Owens later that night because he was the closest proxy to HHH available. The only other person with a beef was Roman and he took it straight to Owens before receiving an opportunity to fight his way back into the title match.
> 
> Add that to the fact that KO has been rubbing it in Rollins' face that he is now the chosen one and its hardly a storyline that's been dropped. I'm on board with the criticism of Raw in totality, but the main event scene has been booked as consistently as one could ask for since Hunter's Pedigree three weeks ago.


They had one short segment tackling HHH's involvement and Steph being married.... Other than that, Mick/Rollins has nothing to do with HHH and Rollins attacking Owens was simply getting him the DQ win to try and stop a triple threat from happening. As for Owens being the chosen one... He is the only one saying it because HHH hasn't said shit about it yet. You could assume Cass would be champ now if Owens had eaten the early pin, simply because you can easily assume it was never about chosing the new guy, just dealing with Rollins and Reigns. 

I am all for a slow burn build, but when an event that big happens, the slow build has to be believable. They need to have segments where interviewers are trying to get HHH to say something. They need to constantly question Stephanie on why she isn't getting an answer or playing up the "she is with him" angle. They need to show Foley actually burning over someone outside coming in and screwing with his title scene. Instead we get vapid lip service to these events and the show rolls on normally. There is no fire to the HHH angle at all. There is no urgency. 

The closest we have gotten to intricate build has been Rusev returning to take out Reigns... Though even then it was weird because he waited for Seth to interfere, then waited a bit longer after that so he could conveniently interfere when Reigns was about to win so we had "drama". The best booking would have had either Seth to get his way with the match and then deal with his punishment or have Rusev demolish Reigns prior to the match in a tit for tat. But that is too easy and logical for the writers on Raw (aka Vince).


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> So Paige IS backstage at Raw, says PWInsider. Emma is also backstage.
> 
> Also backstage apparently is Luke Harper. I hope Harper doesn't get used tonight, and instead goes to Smackdown to be apart of The Wyatt Family again.


I would rather see Harper go to Smackdown and get a singles push. We've already seen him as part of the Wyatt Family, i'd like to see him get a chance on his own.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> Mick/Rollins has nothing to do with HHH


Mick/Rollins had everything to do with Triple H. The reason why Rollins thinks Foley is a fool if he continues to support Steph is precisely because he believes Steph knew about what Triple H did beforehand.




> As for Owens being the chosen one... He is the only one saying it because HHH hasn't said shit about it yet.


Doesn't matters if Triple H hasn't explicitly said anything. Triple H personally gave Owens the title (aggressively taking it from Foley), shaking his hand and raising his arm after he pedigreed Rollins. Rollins also said it in the opening segment the following RAW that Owens had been it since day one.


----------



## GeneHackman (Aug 18, 2014)

Will Rollins Bucklebomb Rusev or is it really banned as a move?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Renegade said:


> I'd love this, but aren't they already disbanded?


If you saw the end of Smackdown last week, then by the looks of things, no.



GeneHackman said:


> Will Rollins Bucklebomb Rusev or is it really banned as a move?


Think it's banned.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Luke Harper could play a big part on either brand, but I'd prefer it if he went to Smackdown, they are lacking midcard heels.

Same applies to Emma, Raw has 8 women, Smackdown has 7. You could well partner her with Dana again but she also has unfinished business with Becky, Emma vs Becky feud would be lit.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

So I came in to this thread not all that hyped for RAW but after thinking about it... Rollins vs. Rusev, TJP and the CW division starting up, Dana Brooke and the possibility of a Paige return.. Maybe i'll catch it later after all. Probably wont watch it live though.

Harper needs to be on Smackdown as part of The Wyatt Family. Bray Wyatt NEEDS Harper. We have seen his singles run as IC Champion and that was forgettable.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Noam Dar Will hopefully be on raw tonight. Always great to see a Scottish wrestler make it to wwe


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Can't wait to see what Smackdown will beat this week.


----------



## sarcasma (Jan 9, 2009)

I didnt watch last week, I wont watch this week. RAW is dead to me, all the guys I like are on SD. 

I really want to see SD win the ratings this week.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I think it's a must that they open the show with TJ Perkins to introduce the champion to the audience and set up his first title defense in the main event (fuck the rest of this shit card). Each hour should have one cruiserweight match or segment.

-Open with TJ Perkins
-Neville or Woods challenges him to a match
-Foley comes out and makes it the main event
-Have a cruiserweight match during the first hour to show the audience what they are in for
-Have a 4-way cruiserweight match during the second hour

And I have no doubt that HHH's involvement in giving Owens the belt is the first step in setting up HHH's match at WM against Rollins.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

I really hope Harper's on Raw so he doesn't get stuck in the Wyatt lackey role again.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777979233968779264
yay..


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Zigberg said:


> Rollins punishment is having a match? A wrestler being forced to... Wrestle? Foley you monster!
> 
> Fuck Raw.


How many times did an authority figure "punish" a wrestler by making him face Kane or the Undertaker?


----------



## boxing55 (Aug 18, 2016)

sasha banks go to pin dana brook in the tag team match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hopefully some drama ensues in that women's tag match. Sasha for her part needs to start moving towards a heel turn for her eventual feud with Bayley and Dana needs to break away from Charlotte and possibly reunite with a returning Emma. That way you have two feuds in Sasha vs Bayley and Charlotte vs Emma/Dana. Not sure where Paige, if she is returning, will fit into since Alicia and Nia are already in a feud and Summer Rae is nowhere to be found.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I'm a little confused. Raw is giving a fresh first time match up with Rollins and Rusev. Which is great, since people complain Raw is boring and predictable. But now on the other hand, people complain that they're giving away this match for free on a Raw? Let me ask, when did you see Rollins vs Rusev happening on a PPV card anytime soon? Another case of no pleasing anybody these days lol


If it was a one off, fine.

But they do it ALL THE TIME.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*I would love for the show to open with Kevin Owens in the ring. I want him to call out Sami Zayn. Why Sami Zayn? Because we know they have a long history and what a better way than to have a title match between the two men. If Sami wins Owens leaves Raw and he goes to Clash vs Seth Rollins. If Sami loses he has to wear his old mask. Owens pulls the mask out, wipes his ass with it and throws it at Sami Zayn. Owens tells Sami he should probably wash it before he puts it on. Laughs and tells Zayn "that he is welcome" for his first WWE Universal title shot and last. Owens goes on and on about how he has to make Sami Zayn famous. Tells him he'll see him tonight in the main event with him. It's a great way for Zayn to put the mask back on. This angle opens up new opportunities for Zayn under the mask. I would have Sami go undefeated with the mask on. In fact I would have someone notice how successful he has been with the mask on and I would have someone take it off of him for the Royal Rumble. By then Sami is convinced that it's great success under the mask. BTW he and Owens put on a 5 star classic with Kevin winning the match and Sami wearing the mask.*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Dolorian said:


> Hopefully some drama ensues in that women's tag match. Sasha for her part needs to start moving towards a heel turn for her eventual feud with Bayley and Dana needs to break away from Charlotte and possibly reunite with a returning Emma. That way you have two feuds in Sasha vs Bayley and Charlotte vs Emma/Dana. Not sure where Paige, if she is returning, will fit into since Alicia and Nia are already in a feud and Summer Rae is nowhere to be found.


Exactly.

Sooner or later Sasha's going to turn heel, and feud with Bayley. Perhaps after Clash of Champions, if Sasha gets the title again they'll start to plant the seeds. Dana/Charlotte, obviously Dana is going to turn on Charlotte. Again, perhaps that may happen at Clash of Champions with Dana accidentally costing Charlotte the match & title, then on Raw the next night Charlotte turns on Dana, and Emma makes the save? And we get to see Dana/Emma reunite, to feud with Charlotte (maybe they can use Summer here as a new protege for Charlotte?). As for Nia/Alicia, I wouldn't be surprised to see Paige return and perhaps help Alicia and then feud with Nia herself.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

so this dumb company is probably going to have a cruiserweight promo segment and they won't even wrestle is my guess.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Even Flow said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Sooner or later Sasha's going to turn heel, and feud with Bayley. Perhaps after Clash of Champions, if Sasha gets the title again they'll start to plant the seeds. Dana/Charlotte, obviously Dana is going to turn on Charlotte. Again, perhaps that may happen at Clash of Champions with Dana accidentally costing Charlotte the match & title, then on Raw the next night Charlotte turns on Dana, and Emma makes the save? And we get to see Dana/Emma reunite, to feud with Charlotte (maybe they can use Summer here as a new protege for Charlotte?). As for Nia/Alicia, I wouldn't be surprised to see Paige return and perhaps help Alicia and then feud with Nia herself.


They could do that with Charlotte but honestly I just hope they let her be on her own for a while. She really doesn't needs a sidekick at all times and I feel that forcing her to have one is just dragging her down at this point.


----------



## FrostyNova (Aug 9, 2016)

Gee I wonder if the Rollins vs Rusev ends in fuckery and Reigns comes out and makes a save, making it a tag team match next week?

This company is so fucking predictable.....fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Let's see what they talk about on the pre-show now.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Well its 1 30 am here; was going to watch but I'm getting tired now and there aren't many reasons to watch this for three hours at this time.

May everyone who watches have fun with the show.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Really excited to see the Crusierweights and Jericho's potential involvement.

Hope to see Paige or Emma return tonight.

Rollins vs. Rusev will be interesting as it's never been done before.

They've got some interesting things going for this show so hopefully it's better than the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

TJ sounds like he's 14. I hope he can tap into some more intensity when promos call for it.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Evening everyone.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

They're talking about Sasha pinning herself :lol

Looks like they're finally going to acknowledge this and turn it into an angle. More Dana/Charlotte tension, too, it seems.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Seems they are addressing the double pin in the women's match tonight. I wonder what they will do.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Almost game time.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Here for the slight chance I might get to see Tajiri!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

A highlight reel tonight with a mystery guest? Jericho himself?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Jericho highlight reel tonight? :mark: :jericho3


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Cruiserweights! The show stealers have finally arrived! :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I know what could be a fun Monday night game..

Everyone, each week, posts at what point in time in the show they very first had thoughts of shutting it off, now this can't be done with DVR viewings of course, but IF you watch as it goes what time marker do you want to kill it! This, of course, would have to be done in a fresh thread for record keeping, it could be an interesting study as the least popular segments or players.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Any truth in the Steel Cage rumours?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Roman Reigns kicking off RAW

Foley is apparently in a bad mood...interesting


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Roman Reigns promo kicking off Raw...? fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh Jericho has some plan against Foley


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I hope Sami Zayn recovered from that brutal shot in the head by Jericho's cell phone last week


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

And...here...we...go!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Sincere said:


> Roman Reigns promo kicking off Raw...? fpalm


:eyeroll


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Guess I'll watch the 1st half hour until the BEARS come on. :cutler

Hope I'm not disappointed.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I think it's sad i'm only watching raw tonight because noam dar might be on lol. I'm scottish i'm driven to support any scot doing anything lol.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here we go up in Memphis. It's about that time.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Hopefully Raw delivers.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Will Kevin Owens close Raw for the 5th week in a row? We gon' find out soon enough :3


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Rusev Crush :rusevyes


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Those boos...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

And the boo's for Roman start !


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Poor Roman.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

No intro? And lol at the boos for Roman.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok let's see what Reigns will say.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

getting booed in memphis ... he might get rusev cheered for the first time in a while lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Roman should have kept his full beard.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

What's the promo theme this week? Beauty and the Beast? Bambi?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I thought by now you wouldn't hear an eruption of Boos like the man was Mike Vic at a dog show.. Good grief :lol


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

"believe that" might be the stupidest thing ever put up on a titantron


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Rusev and Roman now that is two bad ass men I want to see wrestle!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Roman definitely has the most intricate floor tron back-set tron, you can tell Vince told them to put a lot of work into it :lol


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

First time I've watched RAW since the brand split. First time having the time on a monday night and because I've only been interested in SD - just so much better in my opinion because of 2 hours but let me give this a try...


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Welp. Business is NOT about to pick up here.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Am I actually seeing Roman without a vest?


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

These boos..and not even a smark city..Roman is done


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

LOL dat Pop


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Roman looking kinda chubby


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

The fact that Roman comes out to a chorus of boos wherever he goes never fails to make me laugh. In Memphis, of all places!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Just turn him already, sheesh. They even turned the Uso's and are on the road to turning Rollins before they turn him.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I wonder why Roman Reigns stopped wearing his blue eye contacts?


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

T0M said:


> What's the promo theme this week? Beauty and the Beast? Bambi?


sleeping beauty

"kiss me, rusev....kiss me........"


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Roman pacing around the ring, trying to remember his lines before taking the mic. :HA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Roman probably going to call out Rusev now.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

They should just let Roman go off on everyone/the audience and vent his frustration.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

They were about to start a "You can't wrestle" chant at Roman for all the sh*t he gets, that is not deserved.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Wow... Just when you thought it couldn't get worse than a Roman solo promo... Steph comes out fpalm At least it protects Roman's weakness on the mic.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank goodness for Goddess Stephanie.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Least they're keeping Roman from talking :lol


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> I know what could be a fun Monday night game..
> 
> Everyone, each week, posts at what point in time in the show they very first had thoughts of shutting it off, now this can't be done with DVR viewings of course, but IF you watch as it goes what time marker do you want to kill it! This, of course, would have to be done in a fresh thread for record keeping, it could be an interesting study as the least popular segments or players.


It's Stephanie. Already turned to football. 

8:06PM EST


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

STEPH!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hmm...


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Reigns' best promo ever.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Steph is so turning on Foley eventually.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank god for keeping him off the mic


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

here we go with the gm shite again.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Lol just give me the Raw Six already (Seth Rollins, Kevin Owens, Chris Jericho, Sami Zayn, Rusev, and Cesaro) XD


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Roman Empire said:


> They should just let Roman go off on everyone/the audience and vent his frustration.


That would be awesome! It is a dream of mine to watch that happen lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Oh FFS, don't tell me they're building towards Steph vs Foley now?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

get off my TV, foley. good grief.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Wow... Just when you thought it couldn't get worse than a Roman solo promo... *foley *comes out fpalm At least it protects Roman's weakness on the mic.


fixed


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Delete dat!!!!!!


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*WTF IS SHE WEARING ?????*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is Mick blindfolded when he picks out his clothes or what? I've seriously never seen anyone dress as badly as him.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

The Power that Be said:


> *WTF IS SHE WEARING ?????*


She reminds me of a magpie.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

OMG AT PPL CHANTING DELETE! I DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Save_Us_Bischoff


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

The Power that Be said:


> *WTF IS SHE WEARING ?????*


looks liek one of those t-shirts that has a tie printed on it


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

"The Raw family" :lmao

That's one fucked up dysfunctional family you got there, Mick


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

How can the WWE unverse Boo Romen Rains? 

Apparently on que.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Mick trying to get that cheap pop for Roman fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

By god Foley you had to go and do that...that sort of stuff doesn't sits well with the fans.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Foley is a bore as a GM.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Botchy SinCara said:


> These boos..and not even a smark city..Roman is done


Lol not even close. If I had a Nicole for every time someone said this


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

'How can the wwe universe boo Roman Reigns?'

BOOOOOOOO!

God bless you universians.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ratings War? LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:heston


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

i'd like to see a lice storyline with mick


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

#Rematchamania


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Get to the fuckin point


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

LMAO at this promo on so many levels. 

HERE'S A GREAT IDEA: LETS HAVE THE SAME MATCH AGAIN THAT DID THE WOAT RATING LAST WEEK


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Roman shouldn't get a rematch. He doesn't deserve a rematch.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

"please cheer Roman or I might get fired" kek


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> Lol not even close. If I had a Nicole for every time someone said this


"A Nicole" ? :aries2

Like a Nicole Bella ?


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Foley is falling so flat in this role


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

There's been no build-up whatsoever between Owens and Seth for CoC. Reigns is just hogging the spotlight for no valid reason.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I agree with KO, this must be a joke. KO vs Reigns III inside of two weeks? :lmao


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

owens suit is weird


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kevin Owens recieving a pop? But he's a heel dammit!


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*









The fashion here is atrocious for all three, but JFC Stephanie.*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I seriously don't get why Foley sees Stephanie as this innocent princess and keeps defending her, um is he unaware of all the shit shes done in the last 3 years with triple H in the Authority? Did he suddenly forget about how her and Triple H tormented him and made his life hell when they was running the show back in 99/00?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

KO!!!!


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

8:09pm, for the guy who was asking what time we first considered switching off - due to the announcement of the same main event as last week.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

RAW IS OWENS! :mark:


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Ratings War? LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:heston


It makes me cringe when they say it. Like they're trying to create some weak ass rivalry that isn't even there. Awful.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

KO!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE is meta right now.

Kayfabe: WWE vs WWE in a 'ratings war'.

Reality: WWE is the reason they are losing viewership. WWE screwed WWE. WWE has started a war upon themselves.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Foley is a bigger attention whore than Steph


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn, RAW can take some tips from SmackDown on how to execute an opening segment flawlessly...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Owens vs Reigns in a steel cage...where is the sense in that?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Will Roman go over the Universal Champion ? :lol

And what is the point of this Steel Cage match ? :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

drougfree said:


> owens suit is weird


I think it's because Owens don't wear a dress shirt along with it. Is that it? Lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That pop for Rollins.

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Every week.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Mr 1.88 himself...


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Did I hear a DELETE chant earlier? LOL


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

So they're using the steel cage for Raw.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> WWE is meta right now.
> 
> Kayfabe: WWE vs WWE in a 'ratings war'.
> 
> Reality: WWE is the reason they are losing viewership. WWE screwed WWE. WWE has started a war upon themselves.


It's like a failure wrestling version of Inception. They must go deeper.


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

So whats the point of this steel cage match? we already know Reigns is facing Rusev or if Reigns wins will he put in the triple threat again? I am confused..


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Wow they really are doing a cage match tonight? I figured they'd just use it as a promo piece... They must really want to rebound from last week's ratings drop.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I like this slow burn Seth turn.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Rusev and Rollins first match?...interesting.


----------



## AR15 (Aug 3, 2016)

Why did they change the ring posts to the old ones?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Look at Stephanie being nice just because her new book coming out soon


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Seth acting like a face

About bloody time


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Roman gonna go over the champ before the PPV..welp


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

KO

The champion that can't draw 2M audience 

*Monday Night RawROST!*


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Pointless matches, pointless matches everywhere.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> Lol not even close. If I had a Nicole for every time someone said this


You'd be drowning in pootie-tang?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*HA HA HA HA* :rollins


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Did I just see Roman trying not to laugh as he exited the ring?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Austin Network plug commercial ! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Owens better win tonight.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

97' Austin = GOAT motherfucker!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Interesting interaction between Rollins and Reigns...anyone else catch it?


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Why the fuck is Regins vs Owens in a cage and not Rusev vs Rollins?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That segment was :sleep.

And Reigns being in another Raw main event despite being "demoted" to the midcard. :sleep


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Austin spanked Debra when they was a couple. Douchbag


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

The magnificent seven remake looks like an insult to the original. Like what the total recall remake was to it's original.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I weep tears of joy every time I see someone get stunnered.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dat Go Home 'everyone storm the ring to a no contest' ending. Holy Shit! Holy Shit!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Strategize said:


> Why the fuck is Regins vs Owens in a cage and not Rusev vs Rollins?


Beats me.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I dare say Roman will probably win the steel cage match, and get a shot at the Universal Title soon.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Strategize said:


> Why the fuck is Regins vs Owens in a cage and not Rusev vs Rollins?


Rusev has been very boring, isn't like him and Reigns has a big difference


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Owens/Reigns in the main event again?

Because that worked so well last week for the ratings, Mick. :lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I cant wait till Seth vs Rusev is over so I can turn this bullshit off


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> The magnificent seven remake looks like an insult to the original. Like what the total recall remake was to it's original.


Oh come on now, it doesn't look that bad


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Seriously, can you guys even process CoC is in 6 fucking days and that the main event has absolutely NO BUILD-UP ? If there isn't any promo segment tonight between KO and Rollins, WWE is out of their mind. Even as a fan of both, I just don't care right now, because I've not been given a single reason to.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I used to like Rusev as LON member than his current status.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I mean, it's a given Reigns was going to remain in the main event but it's alarming at how willing they are to sink their own ship for this guy. It's like they're afraid you're going to forget he's on the roster if he isn't in the closing moments every week. He's consistently taking more time in the main event weekly than the men who are actually headlining the PPVS. Has Vince ever been this damn depraved over one guy? I have never seen such a hard on for a guy by this family. It's like a fucking cult at this point.


This isn't fucking creepy or weird to anyone else?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Rusev going crazy.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Chrome said:


> That segment was :sleep.
> 
> And Reigns being in another Raw main event despite being "demoted" to the midcard. :sleep


It's ok. He's only main evented Raw 7 out of 8 times post-brand split. I'm interested to see if this streak continues or if it ends lol


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

King Rusev :dance

Lana :banderas


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Don't know how Steph does it. One week she looks like the hottest woman alive and tonight is one of them nights where she looks like a man. Weird.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

"That rat Seth Rollins" 

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Foley ruining Rusev family plans :cry How could you, Mick?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Strategize said:


> Why the fuck is Regins vs Owens in a cage and not Rusev vs Rollins?


Wait what..... is this real? 

And here we were sitting and arguing about if it was stupid to put Rusev and Rollins in the cage..... did WWE really just out dumb us all?


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Rusev is gold


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Woot! Rollins vs. Rusev now.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Why is there still very little build for Owens vs Rollins who are main eventing the PPV in 6 days?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao I love Rusev.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Drink in that call, mannnn


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Let's go King Seth


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Darren Criss said:


> I used to like Rusev as LON member than his current status.


:nowords


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

This should be a good match.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

RUSEV CRUSH!!!! 


EDIT: I also like Seth too lol!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Would never expect Foley to have an iPhone.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Never seen a match between these 2.. Should be pretty good.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

This match should be a good-un.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I love this new Rollins, not worried nor scared at all fighting Rusev.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Would never expect Foley to have an iPhone.


or an daughter like Noelle


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Promo ability lacks for the roster as a whole around Raw so bad


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Uptown King said:


> I love this new Rollins, not worried nor scared at all fighting Rusev.


Indeed


----------



## notalius (Jan 2, 2011)

why did they change the turnbuckles to the old ones again?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Rollins and Rusev kicking off the show.

I like. :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Shit, Seth landing on his knee made me wince


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Why can't they tell me when the cruiserweight are on. I don't have patience for this shitty product any more.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

THEY GOT RID OF THOSE DAMN RINGPOSTS!!! good, Bayley and Sami were going to brain themselves doing their thing.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

wkc_23 said:


> Never seen a match between these 2.. Should be pretty good.


Probably will see it 4 times over the next month since they can't talk worth a fuck and just use endless matches to cover it on Raw


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

This is so bizarre. Reigns and KO have more build than Rollins and KO. The ones actually headlining. They are legit throwing the roster on the back burner to get this guy over. Are they seriously this fucking stupid?


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

haha Rusev is crushing that little twerp! (just joking, sorta, I like Seth and respect what he does but gotta root against someone, eh?)


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Look how blacked out some sections of the arena are. I bet it's half empty.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lothario said:


> This is so bizarre. Reigns and KO have more build than Rollins and KO. The ones actually headlining. They are legit throwing the roster on the back burner to get this guy over. Are they seriously this fucking stupid?


This could all lead to a fatal four way match at HIAC for the Universal Championship, inside a hell in a cell maybe.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

For gods sake, such lazy writing combining two feuds because you can't write either one well.

This is the go home show and for the last two weeks both the US title and Universal title feuds have been built together.

Am I the only one who thinks that is stupid as hell?


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

This show has sucked dick so far.

Seems like they're trying to cool Rollins in favor of re-building Reigns.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Get this traitor hoe Kevin Durant off my screen.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

DammitC said:


> It's ok. He's only main evented Raw 7 out of 8 times post-brand split. I'm interested to see if this streak continues or if it ends lol


And people really ask why he still gets booed. Isn't it obvious at this point?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Lothario said:


> This is so bizarre. Reigns and KO have more build than Rollins and KO. The ones actually headlining. They are legit throwing the roster on the back burner to get this guy over. Are they seriously this fucking stupid?


Yeah, that's what I was saying earlier. This is absolutely ludicrous. We have no reason to care whatsoever about CoC's main event.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Going to take some time to get used to Seth working as a face. It's pretty laughable they've legit thrown him to the wayside in his own feud. :lol Can only imagine how some of these guys feel.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Cipher said:


> This show has sucked dick so far.
> 
> Seems like they're trying to cool Rollins in favor of re-building Reigns.


Of course,they cant let it go they cant let him just dwell in the mid card for a year even tho he failed a drug test as champion


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Did I just hear STEEL CAGE MATCH??? Finally, something different.

I'm so sick and tired of only singles matches. I'm looking at Clash of Champions and nothing but singles matches. We need something different to break the monotony. I miss stipulations and gimmick matches. I understand it doesn't have everything but something different would be good.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Remember when these Raw threads would have about 100 pages before the show even started?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I think Reigns is going to be the new Cena in the sense that he'll be US Champion and either main-event Raws or semi main-event Raw's. In theory this should be a good thing for the US title. I can see him in tag matches against Owens.

If Reigns doesn't win this Sunday, he's winning at Hell in a Cell.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SatanMetal said:


> Did I just hear STEEL CAGE MATCH??? Finally, something different.
> 
> I'm so sick and tired of only singles matches. I'm looking at Clash of Champions and nothing but singles matches. We need something different to break the monotony. I miss stipulations and gimmick matches. I understand it doesn't have everything but something different would be good.


 Tonights mainevent looks more interesting than anything on the Clash of Champions card.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Of course,they cant let it go they cant let him just dwell in the mid card for a year even tho he failed a drug test as champion


I really thought the "Reigns is the most important thing that ever happened to wrestling" era was over in the bookers mind with him being pinned clean by Rollins and Ambrose, but, seems it was only being delayed.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Lothario said:


> This is so bizarre. Reigns and KO have more build than Rollins and KO. The ones actually headlining. They are legit throwing the roster on the back burner to get this guy over. Are they seriously this fucking stupid?


I don't know if this is a big deal or not, but have you noticed that Seth Rollins has closed Raw only once post-brand split (the Fatal 4 Way match)? Interesting


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm laughing a lot about Owens' reign. Get over OwensArmy


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

The funny part is it actually doesn't matter what they do with Reigns anymore. Fans will just boo him anyway out of spite.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Who needs non-wrestling segments to build up the big PPV matches on your weekly shows when we can just have monotonous irrelevant matches every week just to fill time?

Rusev-Rollins is a great first time pairing but they'll probably have three more matches before November even starts. Owens/Reigns on your go-home show is dumb as well. Can't they be creative just once?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

> Look how blacked out some sections of the arena are. I bet it's half empty.


For some reason, still can't quote anyone...

Yeah, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

DammitC said:


> I don't know if this is a big deal or not, but have you noticed that Seth Rollins has closed Raw only once post-brand split (the Fatal 4 Way match)? Interesting


Could possibly be Rollins vs. Reigns vs. Rusev vs. KO at HIAC for the UC.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

T0M said:


> The funny part is it actually doesn't matter what they do with Reigns anymore. Fans will just boo him anyway out of spite.


Eva can turn face over Reigns and people wouldn't boo her.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

T0M said:


> The funny part is it actually doesn't matter what they do with Reigns anymore. Fans will just boo him anyway out of spite.


if he stayed out of the title picture for a while he might not get as much heat ..it was happening when he was going after the US title the first time


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Gotta love that Swingblade by Rollins 

Edit: that strength


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I think the crowd would be more into this match if they knew Seth was a face rather than going from one to another every week.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That Falcon Arrow! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat strength :banderas


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

SatanMetal said:


> Did I just hear STEEL CAGE MATCH??? Finally, something different.
> 
> I'm so sick and tired of only singles matches. I'm looking at Clash of Champions and nothing but singles matches. We need something different to break the monotony. I miss stipulations and gimmick matches. I understand it doesn't have everything but something different would be good.


There hasn't been a good WWE cage match in 10 years.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Crowd seems dead as hell, where is the show?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I started off half asleep before the show started. It's going to have to get better to keep me awake...

If the next match is Divas...forget it, I'll probably zonk completely out. #GiveDivasAPinkSlip


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins and Rusev have better chemistry than I thought they would.

"Lets go ROLLINS" chants.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I see Reigns coming out and unintentionally help Rollins wins this match and vice versa for Rusev later on tonight when Reigns fights KO.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Man, I really love face Rollins :mark:


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

So Owens v Reigns again. The definition of insanity is doing the same shit over and over while expecting new results.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Solf said:


> Yeah, that's what I was saying earlier. This is absolutely ludicrous. We have no reason to care whatsoever about CoC's main event.


People can claim they're all buddy buddy but there's no humanly way possible some of these guys don't (or aren't beginning) to resent Roman. It's literally his showcase weekly. Unlike the Rock and Austin, he isn't pulling in absurd merchandise numbers, drawing record ratings or putting asses in seats. His presence isn't bumping them up entire pay grades.


There is no reason for the man in the actual main event for your top title to be having a back and forth with the man Roman will borderline squash come Sunday, while Reigns himself will likely go over the champion (Owens) Seth will probably job to. It's absurd and cult like at this point.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Honey Bucket said:


> Who needs non-wrestling segments to build up the big PPV matches on your weekly shows when we can just have monotonous irrelevant matches every week just to fill time?
> 
> Rusev-Rollins is a great first time pairing but they'll probably have three more matches before November even starts. Owens/Reigns on your go-home show is dumb as well. *Can't they be creative just once?*


No. They can't. They don't get it.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"Let's Go Rollins" - music to my ears :3


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RAW is WAR. Scratch that. RAW is 4 guys, until Balor returns. Then it's 4 guys again when Owens gets put back in the mid-card.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh a suicide dive. Never seen that before.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

notalius said:


> why did they change the turnbuckles to the old ones again?


Because Bayley and Zayn couldn't clear them I would guess


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins and Rusev have better chemistry than I thought they would.
> 
> "Lets go ROLLINS" chants.
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:


Not surprised how good this match is.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Rollins getting more cheers over rusev than Roman ever could


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

the only thing lefting for Reigns is an stripper segment every week for an fan. #BookIt


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Rollins needs the spot monkey whisperer


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Well a count out keeps both looking strong going into COC.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Really?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn, that was a really good match.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

:lmao


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Match ends in no contest. Smart way to save both men from a loss actually.


----------



## notalius (Jan 2, 2011)

wwetna1 said:


> Because Bayley and Zayn couldn't clear them I would guess


not sure what you mean lmao


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Rollins needs to drop this current attire for an white babyface underwear.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

'SETH WHAT ARE YOU DOING!?'
'SETH THIS IS NUTS!'

LOLLLLLLL


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I liked that finish.. Keeping both men looking strong.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ROLLINS showing OUT.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Michael Cole: "this is nuts!" As Rollins jumps five feet off the stage.

Fucking hell.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

ROLLINS JUMPS FROM THE HEAVENS!! LOL ... or the announce table but :mark: ROLLINS JUMPING OFF SHIT!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Ok match, the cross body spot was fun though.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

These two are fighting around the arena but they aren't even feuding.

Why?
Who books this shit?


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

TJ Perkins should be the main event tonight. I'd rather watch a gorilla anally rape the writers in the middle of the ring than a BoReigns match.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Good match and cool ending for Rollins.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

What the hell is the point of having these matches if it ends in no contest.... second week a big match on the show has finished with fuckery.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

BORING. Where is Stone Cold?


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE noticing the Sasha botch.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

mick actually looks like he's wearing a fake beard


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Meanwhile, if one of these guys lost, the same people bitching about the countout would be bitching that the one who lost is now "weak" going into COC.

Yawn.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

A crossbody left Rusev out cold?


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

where's the Women's Division? I want to see more of Nia/Alicia


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

At this point, they could resurrect Hitler and Mussolini, call them the Fightin' Fascists, have them come to the ring flipping everyone the finger while using an American flag to wipe their asses..and still be cheered vs Roman "Daffy Duck" Reigns.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

A lot of Triple threats lately.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Charlotte grabbed Dana's tit.

Fuck ya


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That was a cool match...babyface Rollins :mark:


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

Solid match. Happy to see a double countout.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> BORING. Where is Stone Cold?


I want Steve Blackman vs Ken Shamrock in another Lions Den match.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

This is the second Sasha Botch since Summerslam to be turned into an angle :lmao


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

please tell me Emma saves Dana lmao.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Really good match between Rusev and Rollins. Good post-match stuff too.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Why'd it have to end like that?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

:lmao why the hell do these two need to fight around the arena? They have nothing against each other, that kind of stuff should be left for feuds which are far more personal. The writers on Raw don't have a clue what they're doing anymore.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sooooo let's discuss it. Who takes the pin in the womens triple threat title match. Bayley or Sasha?


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Lol that was the weakest push I've ever seen.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Well good thing they reversed last week's decision making the womens title match a triple threat.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Bayley vs Sasha vs Bayley should be great!!!!!!!


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Spoke too soon. That makes no fucking sense. They acknowledge that both women's shoulders were counted down so they reward both of them as opposed to the one woman whose shoulders were t counted down


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Maybe this was part of the storyline


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i knew it, she grabbed danas tits


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Headliner said:


> WWE noticing the Sasha botch.


Which one?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is Sasha, Bayley, Charlotte and Dana the only women on Raw? Every week its just them 4 in some kind of match, tag match, triple threat, i mean damn its getting really old just seeing them 4 every week.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Sooooo let's discuss it. Who takes the pin in the womens triple threat title match. Bayley or Sasha?


Eating pins don't really hurt Bayley so I would say her.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> Charlotte grabbed Dana's tit.
> 
> Fuck ya


No one can resist that rack!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Do you think they acknowledged it because so many people were talking about it?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins had a good match and his segment went well, now I'll be flipping back and forth between Raw and the football game. Need the Bears to beat Philly.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Bayley vs Sasha and the winner meets Charlotte. Loser faces Luna Vachon in a chocolate pudding bra and panties match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Bayley vs Sasha vs Bayley should be great!!!!!!!


I agree. Bayley being in this match twice means she has double the chance of winning compared to Sasha. :smile2:


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Can Jericho please come out and give us some entertainment already?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Very good match between Rusev and Rollins. Ends in a count out, which was the right call, as it keeps both guys looking strong, and the post-match stuff by Rollins was a great way to pop the crowd and keep his babyface momentum going without having him pander to the crowd or tear down his character.

Good stuff all around :eva2


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

virus21 said:


> Oh come on now, it doesn't look that good


Fixed.

Seriously though, I love Denzel as much as the next guy. He's cool as fuck and can act unlike most people in hollywood these days, but the the editing makes it look like a lame action movie instead of a classic western. It won't get good reviews.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Headliner said:


> WWE noticing the Sasha botch.


Lita pointed it out on the preshow


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Just give me more Bayley! :bayley2


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Emma should attack Dana and not save her. Emma should be ashamed of Dana.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Whorse said:


> Spoke too soon. That makes no fucking sense. They acknowledge that both women's shoulders were counted down so they reward both of them as opposed to the one woman whose shoulders were t counted down


Dana didn't lose. But she didn't win either.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm sick of lame, repetitive matches that ruin the PPV. Why not take up time with bar brawls, fights in the parking lot, along with other entertaining and fun activities? I wanna see dudes get their cars crushed and set on fire


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

DammitC said:


> I don't know if this is a big deal or not, but have you noticed that Seth Rollins has closed Raw only once post-brand split (the Fatal 4 Way match)? Interesting


Impossible to not notice, and this in spite of him being in the RAW title scene for the last two months. It's all deliberate, though. The really sick part will be when fans claim Seth doesn't feel like a main event guy, management will grin and say "Exactly," as they continue to make RAW the Roman showcase because he brings "The big fight feel," that no other face can and that's totally _not_ related to the fact he headlines more than the guys in the actual main event. :lol


Its Machavellian (and stupid given they're willing to neuter their entire card.) They want one credible baby face in their main event, and it ain't Seth.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Is that the first time Seth and Rusev have had a match at all? They should have practiced at a couple of house shows, if so. Seth whiffed on a few of his moves. I've noticed Rusev over anticipates things quite a bit, though.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Emma, please save Dana from Charlotte already


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

"Legit Botch" Sasha Banks booking her own womens title matches now :lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Even Flow said:


> Oh FFS, don't tell me they're building towards Steph vs Foley now?


Gotta have the equivalent of Brock VS Shane.

Though at this Point, I wouldn't put it past Stephanie to book herself against Brock.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> Can Jericho please come out and give us some entertainment already?


The gift of Jericho


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

When was last time a belly to belly suplex was a finisher?

-Jimmy Carter was President
-We had a gas shortage
-Most of the women competitors weren't born yet
-Iran held American hostages
-VCR's weren't even around yet
-The "dropkick" was considered new and innovative


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Cedric!!!! :mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh what a shocker


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I think I actually like the CWC ring more than I like either of the main roster rings.

:mj4


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Eating pins don't really hurt Bayley so I would say her.


Yeah. Are they really going to continue Sasha vs Charlotte into Hell in a Cell though? I suppose they could keep Bayley away from the title until Mania.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

So are these dumb fucks going to really show the undercard cruiserweights before the champion tonight?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I wish Veda Scott came with Cedric


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I wish Cedric Alexander was bringing Veda Scott with him.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cedric Alexander on Raw! Brian Kendrick on Raw! TJ Perkins on Raw! This CW division is gonna make Raw so much better.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

BRIAN KENDRICK :mark::mark:


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I hope they don't show the cruiserweight title. I might vomit.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm sure the main event will still end in chaos since they need a strong build going into Sunday..for both feuds.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Kendrick looks old! His haggard looks probably come from the frustration of training Eva


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jericho.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

That graphic was there for an awkwardly long amount of times.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Great. More guys who will amount to nothing and will ultimately be used as further boring match filler.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

CEDRIC MF ALEXANDER and *THE* BRIAN KENDRICK! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

I NEVER want KO and Y2J to stop being best friends


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm not into the cruiserweight division yet. I was excited about Ibushi, Nese and Sabre.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Renegade said:


> That graphic was there for an awkwardly long amount of times.


I noticed that, too. :lol Glad I wasn't the only one.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Is Jericho gonna come up with 1,004 bad decision made by Foley?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Chris Jericho is making another list!!! That WCW 1997/1998 promo vibes :3


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

KO and Jericho are the only things worth watching on Raw these days.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Braun Strowman squash match!


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Keep Cedric far far far away from the New Day , please WWE


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Not even trying are they


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Yeah. Are they really going to continue Sasha vs Charlotte into Hell in a Cell though? I suppose they could keep Bayley away from the title until Mania.


I guess they have no other choice really unless they want Dana to maybe cost Charlotte the title and they enter a feud. Then I guess Sasha would go on to get squashed by Nia Jax :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cruiserweight division gonna not move the needle what so ever.

Ibushi turned WWE down, they don't have the greats that WCW had, and it's on this garbage ass 3 hour show that no one watches.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Rematches, rematches everywhere.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Is this going to be another squash match? Lame. And I can't believe he's only a month older than me.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cedric Alexander :lol dat name


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jericho is going to interfere in the CW match, so bloody stupid


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

stromanns face is too small for his head


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Strowman would have been an excellent member of the Truth Commission.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> CEDRIC MF ALEXANDER and *THE* BRIAN KENDRICK! :mark: :mark: :mark:


That match should be bretty gud :mark:


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Just me or does Brian Kendrick look a lot like Drew Galloway


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Haven't been watching the CWC, but props to Alexander for getting more cut since his ROH days. Looking forward to the CW division finally debuting tonight.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Neville, you're next, pal.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

T0M said:


> Bayley vs Sasha and the winner meets Charlotte. Loser faces Luna Vachon in a chocolate pudding bra and panties match.


That Luna bit might be a bit hard to pull off these days, I'd say 6 years too late kinds of hard. Maybe unless you changed it to a graveyard bra and panties match.

I feel bad now, that was mean.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Imagine these cybermen are WCW talking to WWE. Just to put it into perspective about the quality of the show


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

It's like they book the show half an hour before they air. Just no character development anywhere


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Strowman and Nia Jax have upgraded to contracted jobbers to squash.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

KC Armstrong said:


> Can Jericho please come out and give us some entertainment already?


That would make sense if we were in 1999, but not in 2016.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The dominance continues...:jbl
he beat Sin Cara fpalm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

It makes no sense that Braun tore that other luchador's mask off but wont take Sin Cara's off.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I have to give Braun Strowman credit. That was a nice catch. Good timing


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Strowman's pants make it look like he pissed himself.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Have a feeling this will all lead to a Strowman vs. Show feud and match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Not a fan of Braun but, he's improved some in the ring.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The Renegade said:


> That graphic was there for an awkwardly long amount of times.


It was staring deep into my soul.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

T0M said:


> I hope they don't show the cruiserweight title. I might vomit.


It's like the WWE-ECW Championship and the Diva's Championship had title-sex and that was what it produced...


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

If Sin Cara wins then this was a shoot.




EDIT: It wasn't a shoot :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Prayer Police said:


> Is Jericho gonna come up with 1,004 bad decision made by Foley?





DammitC said:


> Chris Jericho is making another list!!! That WCW 1997/1998 promo vibes :3


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I guess they have no other choice really unless they want Dana to maybe cost Charlotte the title and they enter a feud. Then I guess Sasha would go on to get squashed by Nia Jax :lol


Dana/Charlotte is going to happen pretty soon because they cannot stretch this out until Mania. I give it two or three months. 

I think Sasha needs to win the title at HIAC. I don't like the idea of Charlotte holding on to the title just to drop it to Dana.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> That would make sense if we were in 1999, but not in 2016.


:lmao:lmao:lmao

This Jericho hate is ridiculous considering he's the most entertaining guy on Raw.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Divas tag match should be good.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Stop Braun with tranquilizer darts. Hilarious, but shit like this needs to be yelled out like JR would have done it.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Squash the Hispanic, undercover shout out to Trump ?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Jericho..."Wrong move #6...the armbar"


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They could have allowed Sin Cara to put a bit more of a fight.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Honestly, that small match between Braun Strowman against Sin Cara was pretty entertaining. Braun looked impressive. The ending was great.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Not Natalya awkward, but every Raw woman aside from Charlotte is awkward personality wise compared to SDLive


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I want to see another list segment done by Y2J. That would be the best segment on RAW of the year hands down.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Who is worst on the mic Bayley or sasha?


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Haven't been watching the CWC, but props to Alexander for getting more cut since his ROH days. Looking forward to the CW division finally debuting tonight.


You really should watch the cwc. Its one of the best things WWE have ever done and I started watching WWE in 1985. If they book the cw division even a 1/10th as good on raw (which I doubt) it will outshine everything


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

The Power that Be said:


> Squash the Hispanic, undercover shout out to Trump ?


idk, did the commentators say fighting braun is like running into a wall??


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

The Power that Be said:


> Squash the Hispanic, undercover shout out to Trump ?


Braun Strowman isn't The Wall, so I'm afraid not.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Dana/Charlotte is going to happen pretty soon because they cannot stretch this out until Mania. I give it two or three months.
> 
> I think Sasha needs to win the title at HIAC. I don't like the idea of Charlotte holding on to the title just to drop it to Dana.


I could see the Char/Dana feud happening even sooner, it could happen at CoC. Maybe it leads to Dana bringing back Emma to help.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

islesfan13 said:


> Who is worst on the mic Bayley or sasha?


Paige


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

So we all know Danas eating the pin tonight


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Foley talks about punishing Rollins for interfering last week, yet it's KO who is in the cage match with Reigns 6 days away from his first title defence... fpalm

That's Raw logic for you.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Dana/Charlotte is going to happen pretty soon because they cannot stretch this out until Mania. I give it two or three months.
> 
> I think Sasha needs to win the title at HIAC. I don't like the idea of Charlotte holding on to the title just to drop it to Dana.


Dana should never ever, ever, ever, ever...ever, ever, EVER!, _ever_, ever, EVAH!, ever.......EVER! hold the title. Charlotte's bad enough. The only worse choice would be grimace.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Booty had me like


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Asmodeus said:


> Stop Braun with tranquilizer darts. Hilarious, but shit like this needs to be yelled out like JR would have done it.


Mauro would have; hence why SD is so much more bearable.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Yeah, that was bad. I hope this show doesn't start to suck like a vacuum. Shit like that is why literally everyone is changing the channel or looking at their phones.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Big Slow vs Strowman....Bill it as the Cure for Insomnia! The match that literally killed someone from boredom!!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

g972 said:


> So we all know Danas eating the pin tonight


Of course.


----------



## griff_152 (Apr 2, 2013)

Sasha bank is one awkward bitch. Don't get why anyone rates her at all.

Bony awkward toothy ho!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't want to start a brand-fan-war but I don't know how you guys watch this, the pacing of RAW is just so terrible. Just a bunch of meaningless garbage, nothing captivating, nothing to get you invested in, just random matches that don't mean anything.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Strategize said:


> Paige


They couldn't hold a candle to Paige on the mic. That's actually paiges biggest strong point.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

validreasoning said:


> You really should watch the cwc. Its one of the best things WWE have ever done and I started watching WWE in 1985. If they book the cw division even a 1/10th as good on raw (which I doubt) it will outshine everything


Just glad we got wrestling treated like a sport in kayfabe for the couple of months of the CWC.... NXT comes close and SD is getting there, but man did the CWC blow it all out of the water.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

It's unbelieveable that the WWE bookers thought it was a great idea to have Sin Cara defeat Rusev in a one-on-one match. Stupid.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> This Jericho hate is ridiculous considering he's the most entertaining guy on Raw.


He's not the most entertaining guy on Raw, his promos got stale and he looks like a porn star of the 70s, plus his matches are slow and lethargic. But if he was the most entertaining guy on Raw in 2016, that would be a huge problem to WWE.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Straw Hat said:


> Foley talks about punishing Rollins for interfering last week, yet it's KO who is in the cage match with Reigns 6 days away from his first title defence... fpalm
> 
> That's Raw logic for you.


Super worried that we're in store for 50/50 booking to weaken Owens after his win last week.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Natecore said:


> There hasn't been a good WWE cage match in 10 years.


I don't care. It's a fresh of breath air seeing a (LE GASP!!!!) stipulation in these days, quite frankly.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

THE BO$$ and Bayley!!!!


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

islesfan13 said:


> They couldn't hold a candle to Paige on the mic. That's actually paiges biggest strong point.


Sure it is


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

g972 said:


> So we all know Danas eating the pin tonight


Or submission. So predictable.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> He's not the most entertaining guy on Raw, his promos got stale and he looks like a porn star of the 70s, plus his matches are slow and lethargic. But if he was the most entertaining guy on Raw in 2016, that would be a huge problem to WWE.


Says the Kane fan... :HA


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> He's not the most entertaining guy on Raw, his promos got stale and he looks like a porn star of the 70s, plus his matches are slow and lethargic. But if he was the most entertaining guy on Raw in 2016, that would be a huge problem to WWE.


Are Kane's matches slow and lanthargic, would you say?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Time for pissbreak. 

The Divas all have personality, too bad it's split between them all and still only comes to 50% of a whole one.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Straw Hat said:


> Foley talks about punishing Rollins for interfering last week, yet it's KO who is in the cage match with Reigns 6 days away from his first title defence...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It sounded good in their head


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The G.O.A.T said:


> It's unbelieveable that the WWE bookers thought it was a great idea to have Sin Cara defeat Rusev in a one-on-one match. Stupid.


If it sounds like a dumb idea, WWE creative will do it


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Bayley wit da cheeks :zayn3


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Dat Bayley pop


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Straw Hat said:


> Foley talks about punishing Rollins for interfering last week, yet it's KO who is in the cage match with Reigns 6 days away from his first title defence... fpalm
> 
> That's Raw logic for you.


Just gotta understand WWE logic: Last week was Roman going for the title match against Owens, he lost, and the show drew a WOAT number. So this week, it has to be Roman not going for a title match, IN A STEEL CAGE, so this time it should be a huge success and Roman becomes a superstar!!!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Bayley definitely eating those Booty-o's.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

you couldn't pull me off sasha banks, i'd seriously wreck that chick then i'd let her wreck me.

something happened, a bloody fan again


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Man, Bayley is so adorable. She should have an adorable-off against Becky at a PPV.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Bayley! :mark: :bayley3


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> He's not the most entertaining guy on Raw, his promos got stale and he looks like a porn star of the 70s, plus his matches are slow and lethargic. *But if he was the most entertaining guy on Raw in 2016, that would be a huge problem to WWE.*


He is, and it is.

Plus 70s porn star gimmick is money every time.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Really not digging Jojo as a ring announcer.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Avada Kedavra said:


> I don't want to start a brand-fan-war but I don't know how you guys watch this, the pacing of RAW is just so terrible. Just a bunch of meaningless garbage, nothing captivating, nothing to get you invested in, just random matches that don't mean anything.


First time I've watched live in over a year cos I've got tomorrow off work. It's like self inflicted mental torture. I was having more fun watching holy Foley before raw


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The Boss won last week now a is triplethreat so what it was a botch just let it be


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Does dana have a theme song?


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Bow down to your Queen! I like to see that! Bayley has awesome gear lately!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Charlotte has been looking great these last few months.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I could see the Char/Dana feud happening even sooner, it could happen at CoC. Maybe it leads to Dana bringing back Emma to help.


I totally forgot about Emma. All I see Emma as is a womens title filler feud.


Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Dana should never ever, ever, ever, ever...ever, ever, EVER!, _ever_, ever, EVAH!, ever.......EVER! hold the title. Charlotte's bad enough. The only worse choice would be grimace.


:lol Agreed.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

The seats in the upper mezzanine aren't full


----------



## Hambone J Willis (Sep 14, 2016)

Half the audience just went to the bathroom. No one cares. Dead crowd here.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Really not digging Jojo as a ring announcer.


They're all terrible. One show should have Chimel and the other the Fink. Neither guy has been topped after all these years.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> Man, Bayley is so adorable. She should have an *adorable-off* against Becky at a PPV.


Is that slang for sex?:vince$


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

SatanMetal said:


> I don't care. It's a fresh of breath air seeing a (LE GASP!!!!) stipulation in these days, quite frankly.


problem is, it wont be an actual cage match - just a regular match that happens to take place in a cage


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

How I'd love to be smothered in this tag-team match. 

:banderas


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Is Sasha hurt? Her waist is taped up.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Charlotte is going to make Dana more popular than Sasha or Bayley


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Sasha's ass is underrated


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Is Sasha hurt? Her waist is taped up.


Bad back.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Why do I feel like someone is going to turn on their partner in this match...


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Whorse said:


> Charlotte is going to make Dana more popular than Sasha or Bayley


I do see a face turn coming from this.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Face Full Of Stuff said:


> Sasha's ass is underrated


It's underrated because there's nothing there.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I believe that's the second song they are using from Young Guns for a PPV. Great band.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

DammitC said:


> Is Sasha hurt? Her waist is taped up.


It's just storyline at this point.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

T0M said:


> It's underrated because there's nothing there.


Comment of the night

:reneelel:reneelel:reneelel


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Whorse said:


> Charlotte is going to make Dana more popular than Sasha or Bayley


Charlotte's good, but that would make her a miracle worker.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Mmmm... Bayley.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> They're all terrible. One show should have Chimel and the other the Fink. Neither guy has been topped after all these years.


I would bring back Howard Finkel for Wrestlemania every year. That man was the best! I don't mind the guy who does NXT either. But Jojo's voice is not appealing at all.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

islesfan13 said:


> Does dana have a theme song?


Yeah, Charlotte's


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Omega_VIK said:


> Mmmm... Bayley.


Your avi fits perfectly with this statement :lol:lol:lol


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

T0M said:


> It's underrated because there's nothing there.


From the waist up she is way too thin to even be a wrestler imo but she is getting thicker from the waist down. I think her ass is the one thing that sorta stands out on her.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Corey isn't wrong. Dana does screw up a lot of things :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> They're all terrible. One show should have Chimel and the other the Fink. Neither guy has been topped after all these years.


Agreed
Lilian is absolutely awful
Bring back Mike McGurk and Mel Phillips :cuss:


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

But for real tho. Charlotte is the best heel on the roster.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Charlotte chopped the sh*t outta Bayley lol.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm already sick to death of these four.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

They really need to shorten Charlotte's shorts, looks too much like a diaper.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Just hearing the name Eddie makes me cry! Forever heartbroken!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

I love Sasha, but by God, she is such a shit seller. She has a rib injury, yet is doing flippy shit and backsprings. Fuck's sake.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Agreed. Her and Rusev get real heel heat every time they're out there.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

So far, Raw has been like a "Pressure Cooker"....A poorly made bomb...(rimshot)


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ;62767689 said:


> They really need to shorten Charlotte's shorts, looks too much like a diaper.


Or they could just go for it and give her something like regular tights (like Bayley's).


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I would bring back Howard Finkel for Wrestlemania every year. That man was the best! I don't mind the guy who does NXT either. But Jojo's voice is not appealing at all.


At the risk of sounding like a woman hating pig bastard - women should not be ring announcers. You need a semblance of bass and resonance to grab the fans attention.

Honestly think that the guy they have on SDL is the best they've had since Chimel.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Does dana have a theme song?







I doubt you'll hear it on WWE tv anytime soon.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Is anyone actually watching? I'm looking everywhere else but my TV lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ;62767689 said:


> They really need to shorten Charlotte's shorts, looks too much like a diaper.


They really need to shorten her reign. Hopefully till sunday.


And did Charlotte just tag in Dana from OUTSIDE the ring? Who the fuck let's them on tv?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

This is fucking boring shite.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ;62767689 said:


> They really need to shorten Charlotte's shorts, looks too much like a diaper.


Lol sure, why not? Let folks here see some more leg


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God I hope they break the 1.5 barrier this week.

C'mon please... it's the only way Vince and creative are going to get the message.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Avada Kedavra said:


> Is anyone actually watching? I'm looking everywhere else but my TV lol


Me too and MNF.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

lol, Charlotte basically threw herself out of the ring.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

cole "focusing on the back of charlotte"???????


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Didn't look like Dana was expecting that one. :lmao


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

this is some of the worsrt offense ive ever seen lmao


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Let's Go Bayely!!!!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Lol Bayley is just too cute


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Whorse said:


> Charlotte is going to make Dana more popular than Sasha or Bayley


Never underestimate the sympathy for the abused sidekick


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> Or they could just go for it and give her something like regular tights (like Bayley's).


I'm fine with that. Just get her out of that diaper-shorts.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

What was with some of the moves? It was like watching green wrestlers in the WWE Performance Center.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good booking.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Why do people like Bayley? She's very cringeworthy, her and Sasha make a great team because they both suck


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Wow Charlotte won with a big boot. Interesting.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

well that was boring


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Bayley is so cringe worthy. But smarks LOVE her.

Is the IWC a bunch of 5-year olds nowadays? So terrible.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Solid match, Bayley's comeback is still weak tho


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

RIP Bayley, I have to say Charlotte attacking with the boot is a thing of beauty.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Never really noticed but Sasha's top looks like a training bra for pre teen girls.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Bayley and Sasha lost!!!!! :frown2:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

> Is anyone actually watching? I'm looking everywhere else but my TV lol


I tuned over to South Park and am playing Blackguards 2. I check to see if the Divas are through at intervals.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Should let Charlotte retain.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Seth looked like a rapist there.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

LMAO SETH IS GOING TO BANG STEPH TO GET BACK AT HHH


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Ambrose vs. Cena tomorrow night on SDL!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Can't wait for the A show tomorrow


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Rollins looking as if he's about to go in there and get some of Steph.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Honey Bucket said:


> At the risk of sounding like a woman hating pig bastard - women should not be ring announcers. You need a semblance of bass and resonance to grab the fans attention.
> 
> Honestly think that the guy they have on SDL is the best they've had since Chimel.


I mean I can see where you are coming from with that point. As as woman, I'm not offended by that. My biggest problem with Jojo is that she has has no diversity in her tone when she announces people. Every name sounds the same.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Dean Ambrose v. John Cena on SD tomorrow ?!?! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

They're doing Ambrose vs. Cena on Smackdown? :lmao WTF? I thought Smackdown knew better than to give PPV main events away on free TV.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

the_hound said:


> well that was boring


My girl Emma Stone :clap


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

:lmao

That was creepy as hell


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Ambrose and Cena should tear the house down on SDL tomorrow night.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> They're doing Ambrose vs. Cena on Smackdown? :lmao WTF? I thought Smackdown knew better than to give PPV main events away on free TV.


It's SD, so it's okay. Watch.

:lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> They're doing Ambrose vs. Cena on Smackdown? :lmao WTF? I thought Smackdown knew better than to give PPV main events away on free TV.


Shhh...don't tell SD marks that lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ;62767913 said:


> I'm fine with that. Just get her out of that diaper-shorts.


I agree, once you pointed it out it was really obvious lol. Charlotte is a beautiful woman, she deserves better.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Dean Ambrose v. John Cena on SD tomorrow ?!?! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


that I am watching :mark:


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

lemonade

le 
le lemonade


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> LMAO SETH IS GOING TO BANG STEPH TO GET BACK AT HHH


I put 100$ on the line if this actually happens!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Avada Kedavra said:


> Bayley is so cringe worthy. But smarks LOVE her.
> 
> Is the IWC a bunch of 5-year olds nowadays? So terrible.


Uhh...booty?


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

I want a Titus O'Neill promo to liven things up.


----------



## griff_152 (Apr 2, 2013)

Was gonna say raw has gone shit but it's been shit a while.

Probably just that smackdown is upping it's game


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Headliner said:


> I agree. Bayley being in this match twice means she has double the chance of winning compared to Sasha. :smile2:


I meant Charlotte lol!! Its been along day ok hahahah aige


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Miz vs Dolph for the belt with the rumors of a trade going around... Oh boy


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> It's SD, so it's okay. Watch.
> 
> :lol


They can always fight on ppv, people just need to stop complaining and enjoy the matchup.


----------



## Hambone J Willis (Sep 14, 2016)

Uptown King said:


> Me too and MNF.


Alshon Jeffrey is good at football.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> They're doing Ambrose vs. Cena on Smackdown? :lmao WTF? I thought Smackdown knew better than to give PPV main events away on free TV.


Haha, well, it wouldn't be the first time they've done this.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> They're doing Ambrose vs. Cena on Smackdown? :lmao WTF? I thought Smackdown knew better than to give PPV main events away on free TV.


No no no you don't understand it is only right when SmackDown does it


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

And just think...we still have Sheamus vs Cesaro match 6 of 7 coming up...Maybe I should just do myself a favor and turn off the TV and get some real sleep for once(I'm a video game junkie and have been overdoing it of late.)


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

They are puting Roman in the main event against Owens because they think it will somewhat keep a stable rating.

And to be honest, they are not wrong, what othe possible match up on Raw could be more relevant? They really don't have a lot to offer with this roster, any other match would get even worse ratings.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

PunjabiPrisoner said:


> I want a Titus O'Neill promo to liven things up.


Lol I know it's going to liven this forum up


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

Hambone J Willis said:


> Alshon Jeffrey is good at football.


he's tall


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

STEF WANTS SETHS DICK LOL


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

A lot of good times?

Like that threesome with you, Steph and Hunter, you mean?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah...Ambrose vs. Cena doesn't need to happen already either.

What are they playing at ffs.


----------



## griff_152 (Apr 2, 2013)

Is that theme tube nickelback? Fucking dreadful whatever it is


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

70 minutes into the show and still no cruiserweights. What.. the... fuck.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jesus what is it with booking... giving away another PPV match on SD now too...

Hopefully SD writers write it better than what Raw have been doing.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Night of Champions lol


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

sorry but that fake tie shirt steph has on is distracting (and not because of her huge bewbs)


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Stephanie is in it of course, just by telling Rollins that alone.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> No no no you don't understand it is only right when SmackDown does it


 AJ lays them both out and stands tall hopefully.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dat face turn is coming.

:mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Shut up, Stepanie and let Rollins threaten you.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Charlotte has been looking great these last few months.


She has an amazing body. Thick body, nice rack, 5 foot 10 inches.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Seth, you got dumped. Stop being a crybaby
But that's how he comes across thanks to dork writers


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Seth let Hunter down by losing the belt to Demon Kane.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Smackdown about to have a PPV show tomorrow night.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Stephanie with her JC Penney outfit :ha


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

omg STOP TALKING


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rollins says that Steph cannot manipulate him and she goes and tries do it anyway:lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Is Stephanie gonna slap Seth? Maybe maybe not.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God would someone please cut Stephanie's balls off? So sick of this domineering ball buster shtick shes got.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Seth to Smackdown?

That would be incredible.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Stephanie officially turned on Rollins.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Mister Sinister said:


> 70 minutes into the show and still no cruiserweights. What.. the... fuck.


Rollins opened the show fam.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

From 1 beard man to another,

shave your fucking neck Seth! Damn bro.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ugh annoying Bo...


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I love it when Goddess Stephanie puts superstars in their place.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Q) What do you call a jobber with a stick?
A) Bo Dallas


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Just put Seth on SD so I never have to watch RAW again, God bless


----------



## griff_152 (Apr 2, 2013)

I know every move you're gonna make....

Well you didn't see HHH turning on you buddy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Is Stephanie gonna slap Seth? Maybe maybe not.


Only a matter of time...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

What is ZZ's brother doing here ?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

The inspirational outcast is here. :mark:


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

There's the storyline progression we all wanted to see.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Why does Bo dallas get air time?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BOLIEVE IN BO! :mark:


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Bo is total nothing for years

Gets pissed at a airport and gets himself arrested then suddenly gets a push. The logic of this fucking company :duck


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Why does Bo have a Dr. Seuss gimmick?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

AHAHAHAHA the mic was way too loud and wwe started to slowly turn it down LOL


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

75 minutes in and we suffer a Bo Dallas match. Still no sign of the cruiserweight world champion.



infidel said:


> sorry but that fake tie shirt steph has on is distracting (and not because of her huge bewbs)


Now I can't stop seeing the fake tie shirt.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The G.O.A.T said:


> She has an amazing body. Thick body, nice rack, 5 foot 10 inches.


[frankdrebin]That IS a big rack.[/frankdrebin]


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Seriously though whenever Stephanie gets up in someone's face all angry I wonder if she is gonna slap them or not. Also is Bo Dallas turning in a Wyatt Family member speaking in riddles and all that?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I love depressed Bo Dallas


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

That jobber is missing a pant leg...


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

Bo _literally_ looks like a pound of bologna in a 1/2 pound bag witht hat singlet

and it fits his character perfect


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

hahahahaha Let's Go Jobber!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Loud ass Jobber chant. lol.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Let's go jobber :lol


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

LETS GO JOBBER LOL


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

LETS GO JOBBER :HA


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Legit hoping for a 1.5 rating.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Time to BO-LIEVE! IN BO! 

"LET'S GO JOB-BER!" chants yet again. :evans


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Bo Dallas haha that will put some butts in the seats


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Gotta love how BO has been used as a comedy jobber ever since coming to the main roster, but all of a sudden we're supposed to take him serious? All of a sudden he's getting jobbers? Who thought this was a good idea?


----------



## Hambone J Willis (Sep 14, 2016)

Crowd going into business for themselves. GREAT.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

lol, let's go jobber chants.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

let's go jobber.

how many shit heel wrestlers could get their opponent cheered.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

Thought the reason for the cruiser weights coming to RAW was to hype up the crowd for the rest of the show and eliminate the filler. Where an hour and a half in so far and no sign of the cruiser weights and about 3 filler segments thus far.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Why is Gary Graham wearing Zack Ryder's tights from 2010?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Is the jobber wearing Zack Ryder's old outfit?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Would of been better for Bo Dallas to of been drafted to SDL and joined the Wyatt Family.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I want to buy a beer for the man that started that "Let's go jobber" chant. That was the highlight of Raw thus far tonight. The most legit thing on Raw is the fans shitting on stuff.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

"lets go jobber" The smarkiest of the smarks are out tonight


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Believe in body odour?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Why does Bo dallas get air time?


Brand Split, baby!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> That jobber is missing a pant leg...


Zach Ryder called and wants his old look back


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Funny thing is Bo himself looks more like a jobber than the actual jobber. :lmao


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

What a fucking boring Raw.


----------



## griff_152 (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't understand Bo Dallas.

I mean ...Bolieve... what the fuck is that about.

This company is run by brain damaged monkeys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Please win Sheamus.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Let's go jobber :ha


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE Universe is all internet fans I guess. :heston

WWE and WWE fanboys on here that calls people 'IWC', take that shit and this L, turn that sum bitch sideways, and shove it straight up your unicorn dildo riding Candy Asses!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God, after this best of 7 series is over i never wanna see Sheamus vs Cesaro ever again in my lifetime.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

CrossRhodes? :jjones


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cesaro is already ahead 4-3 in the series.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

lets go jobbies chant???


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Only a matter of time...


I feels like it sometimes. She has slapped quite a few people over the years.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

Awesome now where at the 8th Cesaro/Sheamus match since the brand split. And they wonder why ratings are tanking after the first hour.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Cesaro winning tonight and sunday at COC to comeback down 3-0 to get a title shot. Wonder if it would be for the UC or USC.


----------



## Hambone J Willis (Sep 14, 2016)

Oh great the stuttering male stripper and Sheamus. What's the end game of this Best of 7? WHY SHOULD ANYONE CARE? What the fuck are these mid carders fighting for?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> They're doing Ambrose vs. Cena on Smackdown? WTF? I thought Smackdown knew better than to give PPV main events away on free TV.


First of all, they're doing a triple threat at No Mercy and Cena will be gone for a while afterwards, anyway. Also, I doubt that Cena and Ambrose will have a 20 minute + match with a clean finish. It's gonna be 10 minutes with some fuckery involved so I don't mind it. If I'm wrong and they have a long ass match with a clean finish I will definitely blast SD for it.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Bo looks like a jobber CAW I used to make back on SVR 06 for my main caws to beat up/practice on.


----------



## griff_152 (Apr 2, 2013)

Feels like a chore watching this tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ok, if Bo is going to keep doing this Dark Poet gimmick, change some shit up. Stop wearing the Social Outcasts singlet, get a new look. IDK, maybe something like Raven used to wear.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

ALRIGHT, GUYS! It's TIME for a CELEBRATION!!!

This is going to be the last time we're going to see Cesaro vs Sheamus on Raw for a while. Here's a toast to that, everyone


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Another Sheamus/Cesaro match. I'm sleep cuz.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

One day Sheamus and Cesaro will stop wrestling each other. One can dream right? lol


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

griff_152 said:


> I don't understand Bo Dallas.
> 
> I mean ...Bolieve... what the fuck is that about.
> 
> ...


The thing is, a lot of the people who work behind the scenes and have control are in fact, brain damaged! They have CTE and everything else.


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Genuine question, can anyone here actualy watch an entire episode of raw? I physically cant, 3 hours is just way to long. Im out for the night guys peace.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I feels like it sometimes. She has slapped quite a few people over the years.


It will happen. Seth keeps pushing her buttons. Plus you know she'll align with Hunter once their feud really kicks off. So at some point in the coming weeks or months, she'll slap Seth.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Isn't doing squash matches on RAW back in the day what made it so awful in the first place

Then Nitro came in with it's super fresh format...lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cesaro vs Sheamus, best of 7.

Still doesn't beat Owens vs Zayn, best of every fucking Monday.


----------



## griff_152 (Apr 2, 2013)

I've figured it out - this best of 7 series is for Vince to prove a point about Cesaro.

He'll win the series and get a title shot and everyone will be fucking bored to death by that point.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

80 minutes and no cruiserweights. You do realize it's supposed to be a whole fucking division don't you, WWE? This is why the women's division still fails-- because you relegate it to one match each week.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Hambone J Willis said:


> Oh great the stuttering male stripper and Sheamus. What's the end game of this Best of 7? WHY SHOULD ANYONE CARE? What the fuck are these mid carders fighting for?


Ummm.....a title shot


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

GIVE 

US 

*CRUISERWEIGHTS!*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Your avi fits perfectly with this statement :lol:lol:lol


Nah, I have great taste, brah.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The little guys are probably going to do flips and shit around the beginning of the 3rd hour.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Envy said:


> Another Sheamus/Cesaro match. I'm sleep cuz.


Who are the ladies wrestling in your signature if you don't mind me asking? Her moves look pretty cool. I know this is off topic from what you are talking about.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

TJ fucking Perkins baby! Can't wait to see him come out tonight.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Obese Turtle said:


> Ummm.....a title shot


Which title? Do we even know?

They might as well be fighting for a goddamn cup of coffee.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Can't take it anymore. Stick a fork in me I'm done. I'll be watching the A show tomorrow night...At the rate Raw is going, it'll be hard put to compete with Main Event...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I really like TJ Perkins. Dude is smooth as hell in the ring.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

That cruiserweight belt is a fucking tragedy.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

griff_152 said:


> I've figured it out - this best of 7 series is for Vince to prove a point about Cesaro.
> 
> He'll win the series and get a title shot and everyone will be fucking bored to death by that point.
> 
> ...


that's just about spiteful enough to be true


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm tapping out, I've had enough punishment for one night.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Oh great, another match I don't give a fuck about.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

why do i even bother to watch this 3 hour shitfest, ehh cole you cunt they will so be on smackdown


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Obese Turtle said:


> Ummm.....a title shot


Do we know which title it's for?


----------



## Hambone J Willis (Sep 14, 2016)

Jay Perkins. A guy. A guy who won a tournament. A small guy who won a tournament. Jay Perkins everybody. WWE has completely forgot how to make people care about fake fighters and make people want to watch fake fighters have fake fights.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

I don't even remember why this Sheamus/Cesaro feud even started in the first place.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Hahahaha. Later on tonight. We're already at the half way point.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Roman Reigns is still getting big main events even tho he's in a fucking mid-card feud :lol 

What is their obsession? He does nothing for business, just like every other sorry-ass excuse for a main event talent on the roster.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Cesaro and Sheamus together is an insomniac's dream!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Who are the ladies wrestling in your signature if you don't mind me asking? Her moves look pretty cool. I know this is off topic from what you are talking about.


Her name is Toni Storm.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

They shooting for the 10 slot for the CWC guys? Ballsy, but hey most the midcard on Raw is personality less anyhow


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Best of 7 translates into "we don't know what to do with these 2 guys"


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Change Cesaro's theme for fucks sakes.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Why am I watching


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Oh look it's Mr. Kinesio Tape.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I'll never get how Cesaro is the Swiss Superman yet dresses like James Bond with a James Bond themed entrance.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Irrelevant said:


> I don't even remember why this Sheamus/Cesaro feud even started in the first place.


Foley pulled it out of his beard.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I pray to god they don't relegate the CW division to one fucking match per week like they do the women. Its a 3 hour fucking show, you can easily spread the CW matches out throughout the show.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

If Cesaro ever gets on Stephanie's/Foley's bad side, they should force him to wrestle in his suit. It would be the ultimate punishment for a wrestler :3


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

That cruiserweight that does the Alex Wright dance is the one I wanna see get a push


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Sheamus pose/camera work during his entrance is lit


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Well heres some stupid wrestling stuff that at least is entertaining


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Sheamus' entrance... :mark:


----------



## Hambone J Willis (Sep 14, 2016)

Obese Turtle said:


> Ummm.....a title shot


What? I don't care. Did they announce that 3 or 4 matches in? I watched the first one only. 

God, neither of these guys should be near any title.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

T0M said:


> That cruiserweight belt is a fucking tragedy.


It is based off a boxing belt. The WBC belts Mayweather carried actually


----------



## griff_152 (Apr 2, 2013)

Did anyone else hear cole stumble over what they actually win for this [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

g972 said:


> Genuine question, can anyone here actualy watch an entire episode of raw? I physically cant, 3 hours is just way to long. Im out for the night guys peace.


I usually pay attention to the segments involving Rollins, KO, Jericho, and Zayn (and sometimes Reigns, Rusev, and the women). I typically fuck off to do something else when the irrelevant midcard stuff starts happening.

So, all in all, I usually pay attention to about half of Raw. The first hour and a bit, and the main event.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

The best of seven program was created for 2 wrestlers that fans can't get enough of watching wrestle each other-- 2 wrestlers that tear the fucking house down every week of their series. This best of 7 series is a fucking troll/rib on the fans. These are 2 wrestlers no one wants to watch wrestle once.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God Cesaro still coming out to a car alarm theme, new tron, new entrance attire, same shitty theme that doesn't match any of the new stuff...


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

If there is a match the crowd should shit on, is this.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Just switched over from the game. LOL looks like those new ring posts went back to the warehouse fast . *


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Who listened to Cesaro's theme and said "Yeah, this sounds good to me!"

Whomever did needs to get their ears checked.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

DGenerationMC said:


> Which title? Do we even know?
> 
> They might as well be fighting for a goddamn cup of coffee.


Lol. Nope, just a title shot. This series should just be for the defunct European Title


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol now Cesaro has that fucking tape on his lower back, dudes gonna be covered in that fucking tape before the years out.


----------



## Hambone J Willis (Sep 14, 2016)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> I'll never get how Cesaro is the Swiss Superman yet dresses like James Bond with a James Bond themed entrance.


Be honest, it's a Male Stripper dressed as Bond. Vince has always had a creepy tendency towards male Stripper gimmicks (HBK????) it's gay.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> It will happen. Seth keeps pushing her buttons. Plus you know she'll align with Hunter once their feud really kicks off. So at some point in the coming weeks or months, she'll slap Seth.


Seth and HHH feuding should be interesting. If she does slap him I doubt she will get any comeuppance from it either.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

TheFackingCrow said:


> If there is a match the crowd should shit on, is this.


They can't, everybody went to get a beer during this rerun.

They should rename the show Monday Night Rerun: It's the same shit every week, even when we promise a whole new division


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

dougfisher_05 said:


> *Just switched over from the game. LOL looks like those new ring posts went back to the warehouse fast . *


Dem 1.88 ratings :lol I'm glad those those new ring post sucked


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Hambone J Willis said:


> Jay Perkins. A guy. A guy who won a tournament. A small guy who won a tournament. Jay Perkins everybody. WWE has completely forgot how to make people care about fake fighters and make people want to watch fake fighters have fake fights.


Its TJ Perkins 

And actually they did a better job of making people care about him than most wrestlers on raw over the past 15 years, this guy was a tna jobber in a mask and they shocked everyone by having him beat the red hot favourite to win the whole thing in the semi final

Not sure what issue you have with a tournament..king of the ring was a tournament!!!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Roman Reigns is still getting big main events even tho he's in a fucking mid-card feud :lol
> 
> What is their obsession? He does nothing for business, just like every other sorry-ass excuse for a main event talent on the roster.


Lol tonight is about to mark him closing Raw for the 8th time out of 9 total post-brand split! Tonight would also mark the 7th week in a row he's finished Raw. The streak continues!

Who will finally end it? We'll find out soon enough


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They should turn Neville heel by beating up all the Cruiserweights tonight.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This show can fuck off and die.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Envy said:


> Her name is Toni Storm.


Thanks!!! Also sorry for asking so many questions but do you know what promotion she wrestles for if she does wrestle with one? :smile2:


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Cipher said:


> Who listened to Cesaro's theme and said "Yeah, this sounds good to me!"
> 
> Whomever did needs to get their ears checked.


Shit doesn't even deserve to be call a theme, its like a bunch of annoying songs mixed up togueter by a brainless monkey.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Seth and HHH feuding should be interesting. If she does slap him I doubt she will get any comeuppance from it either.


Probably not. Same old same old.


----------



## Hambone J Willis (Sep 14, 2016)

validreasoning said:


> Its TJ Perkins
> 
> And actually they did a better job of making people care about him than most wrestlers on raw over the past 15 years, this guy was a tna jobber in a mask and they shocked everyone by having him beat the red hot favourite to win the whole thing in the semi final
> 
> Not sure what issue you have with a tournament..king of the ring was a tournament!!!


It's not the tournament I had the problem with. Don't know how that's what you took from my statement.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Hambone J Willis said:


> What? I don't care. Did they announce that 3 or 4 matches in? I watched the first one only.
> 
> God, neither of these guys should be near any title.


Announced it when they announced the series, & have talked about it all through the series.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Cipher said:


> Who listened to Cesaro's theme and said "Yeah, this sounds good to me!"
> 
> Whomever did needs to get their ears checked.


Yep, takes me right out of him as a character. Themes are so important. Look at how much themes have done for Nakamura and Roode.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> I pray to god they don't relegate the CW division to one fucking match per week like they do the women. Its a 3 hour fucking show, you can easily spread the CW matches out throughout the show.


Honestly booking Raw shouldn't be hard. 

1 hour for the cruiserweights (keep them away from the others and make a cw tag division too when everyone clears their previous obligations). 30 mins for the women. 30mins for the tag division. Then book the US division with 30 minutes. Devote 45mins to the World title and the circle jerk of Roman/Seth/KO/Steph/Foley every week. 

That is 3 hours and 15 minutes right there which is basically their time with their over run every Monday

Their staff should really be broken up and told write per division so they can all specifically focus on guys like Cesaro, Titus, Sheamus, Darren, Bo, Strowman, etc who all have fuck all character and mic skills that make up the divisions.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Cipher said:


> Cesaro and Sheamus together is an insomniac's dream!


So true. Something good to watch why they can't sleep!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Cesaro is shit these days.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Um...ouch?


----------



## Mr. Wrestling X (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm bored as fuck


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Piss break, got something to eat, came back and boring ass Cesaro is still there. Damn


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

we still have nia jax vs jobber, we still have more backstage garbage, we have another 10 - 15 mins of this match including adverts, we also have, jericho interfereing in the CW match, TJ vs pac in a 1 min match and a 40 min classic in a cage.

yawn fest


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Thanks!!! Also sorry for asking so many questions but do you know what promotion she wrestles for if she does wrestle with one? :smile2:


She's currently in Japan wrestling for the Stardom promotion.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

It's strange how into this match the crowd is


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This match has actually been good. Helps that they're not going the boring, WWE Style, slow as a snail pace.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

This is a go home show for a PPV and we have to get the ratings back up after last weeks pile of shit so .....

Cesaro v Irish man (again)

Strowman v The masked midget guy (again)

K.O v Roman (again)

Dana, Bayley, Sasha (again) only this time with Charlotte added

They honestly do not give a fuck any more


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

T0M said:


> Cesaro is shit these days.


You would be shit too if everything you do is having matches with Sheamus.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Jesus, just dropped him on just the knee.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Razors Edge backbreaker was sick.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm probably the only person here that is into this match , but let's go Cesaro!!!!


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

dougfisher_05 said:


> *Just switched over from the game. LOL looks like those new ring posts went back to the warehouse fast . *


Damn, I just noticed that. I guess not a big deal since I didn't notice, but I liked those.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good match! Finally. This is what happens when you don't go the WWE slow as a snail pace.


----------



## Hambone J Willis (Sep 14, 2016)

the_hound said:


> we still have nia jax vs jobber, we still have more backstage garbage, we have another 10 - 15 mins of this match including adverts, we also have, jericho interfereing in the CW match, TJ vs pac in a 1 min match and a 40 min classic in a cage.
> 
> yawn fest


I would give my first born for Xpac to show up on this show. That's sad.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

That crucifix powerbomb dropped into a backbreaker is always terrifying, especially coming from a stiff fucker like FELLA. :surprise:



validreasoning said:


> You really should watch the cwc. Its one of the best things WWE have ever done and I started watching WWE in 1985. *If they book the cw division even a 1/10th as good on raw (which I doubt) it will outshine everything*


If the entire CWC gets released on DVD, I'll definitely pick it up. :sk

But yeah, the bolded part might happen for a month or so, but it'll be put on the back burner soon enough so long as Vince draws breath. :serious:


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I honestly prefer Sheamus win


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*I give cole for trying, but his emotion and excitement just isn't matching the intensity in the ring. Sometimes I wonder if Cole would come off better if the in ring product had more heat and fire to it. *


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

maybe caesaro will start wearing that tape instead of trunks


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear the Neutralizer is the WEAKEST finisher i've ever saw, even weaker than the fucking Cobra and the Worm.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Cesaro winning on sunday of course.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Good match! Finally. This is what happens when you don't go the WWE slow as a snail pace.


... and nobody gives a shit about this good match.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Cesaro has been pretty lack luster lately tbh.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Probably not. Same old same old.


I try to stay hopeful but I am gonna be upset if HHH beats Seth all the time. :frown2:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Match 7 winner is spoilers to the main event at COC???? if the babyface wins then Owens win, if the heel wins then Rollins win


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

DammitC said:


> I'm probably the only person here that is into this match , but let's go Cesaro!!!!


I enjoyed it 2. That said, I've skipped most of their other matches lol.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cesaro leads the series 5-3.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)




----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Hambone J Willis said:


> Be honest, it's a Male Stripper dressed as Bond. Vince has always had a creepy tendency towards male Stripper gimmicks (HBK????) it's gay.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KC Armstrong said:


> ... and nobody gives a shit about this good match.


The fans in the arena seemed to.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Y2J!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Did he botch the uppercut?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

dougfisher_05 said:


> *Just switched over from the game. LOL looks like those new ring posts went back to the warehouse fast . *


Bayley and Zayn couldn't clear them. Thought process might be the CWC guys won't either. They should change Raw's turnbuckles too to CWC like ones so the cruiserweights can balance better


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> I swear the Neutralizer is the WEAKEST finisher i've ever saw, even weaker than the fucking Cobra and the Worm.


You've seen the Styles Clash, right?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Envy said:


> She's currently in Japan wrestling for the Stardom promotion.


I guess I will have to look into watching Stardom then thanks!!! :grin2:


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

How great would it be if this lead to a jericho/foley match?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Jericho replicating what he did w/ Steve Austin in 03 :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THE LIST OF JERICHO. WRITE IT DOWN, MANNNN.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok that was brilliant by Foley.:lmao


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

Wasn't it already confirmed from the very beginning that the best of 7 series would be concluded on Night of Champions?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Yes the list of Jericho returns!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Fun fact: Mick Foley has never beaten Chris Jericho at anything.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Y2J's voice is like ooohhhmyyyggoddd! Daddy!!!!!!!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yes yes yes he's gonna do a wcw list


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ;62770169 said:


> Wasn't it already confirmed from the very beginning that the series would be concluded on Night of Champions?


Yes. I believe it was.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao Good segment.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

The list of Jericho!!!! It's happening!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

1,005 things on that list, isn't there?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The List of Jericho! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

I've waited for this my whole life since 1,004 holds Jericho.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

What is on Foley's stache?

Also, was that the first time someone has referenced 'babyface pop' on WWE programming?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I try to stay hopeful but I am gonna be upset if HHH beats Seth all the time. :frown2:


I'm sure Seth will get the HHH beatdown all guys get when they feud with him. But I think in the end HHH will put over Rollins. It's the only outcome that makes sense.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Fuck every single person that says Jericho shouldn't have come back. He's the most entertaining human being on this show by a large margin.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Natecore said:


> You've seen the Styles Clash, right?


McCool made that and her version of the Angels Wings both look easy as fuck


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Jericho invented lists


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

"Uses stupid baby face catch phareses" hahahahah
Jericho is so good :lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol cheap baby face pops. WWE are basically redoing late 90s WCW Jericho and this is awesome. Best thing they could of done with him at his career this stage.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

If he tops his original list I will be completed.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Natecore said:


> You've seen the Styles Clash, right?


LOL! You actually comparing those two finishers? Cesaro barely lifts his guy off the ground and lets go of them. Styles locks the guys arms with his legs and jumps up and crashes down ontop of them with his weight and turns them over into a pin. 

If you honestly think the Styles Clash is weaker than the neutralizer you're delusional.

Which looks better?









Or this weak shit?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Another Jericho list?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

The List of Jericho :mark:!! So much Yes!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The List of Jericho > RAW


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jericho has to be superstar of the year so far.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

wwetna1 said:


> Bayley and Zayn couldn't clear them. Thought process might be the CWC guys won't either. They should change Raw's turnbuckles too to CWC like ones so the cruiserweights can balance better


That is the first thing I noticed when I saw the CWC series, they used the same buckle pad that WCW used. In terms of the look of a WWE ring (things that really aren't that big of a deal) I like the plain post with their trademark buckle pad.

If I had to guess I would've said they got rid of the fancy ring post because guys couldn't bash into it outside the ring, which is like the number 1 spot for going to commercial break during raw. lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Man, it’s really gonna suck when Jericho leaves again and goes back to Fozzy.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

This will be the best segment of the year and one of the greatest in the history of MNR.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Foley and Jericho absolutely ooze charisma. Two of the greatest ever.


----------



## xvg-moneyvx (Sep 1, 2016)

Lmao! Jericho is the man! 
It's funny how the wwe is using "behind the scenes" terms pretty often these days.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Raw so far hasn't been offensively bad or anything it's just been totally unmemorable. Crowd seems in to it tho, so it's watchable.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Envy said:


> Jericho has to be superstar of the year so far.


Certainly from an entertainment standpoint. Styles in ring


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I'm sure Seth will get the HHH beatdown all guys get when they feud with him. But I think in the end HHH will put over Rollins. It's the only outcome that makes sense.


Yeah he will probably lose but he will win the feud or he will win a really important match in the end most likely.


----------



## Hambone J Willis (Sep 14, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> LOL! You actually comparing those two finishers? Cesaro barely lifts his guy off the ground and lets go of them. Styles locks the guys arms with his legs and jumps up and crashes down ontop of them with his weight and turns them over into a pin.
> 
> If you honestly think the Styles Clash is weaker than the neutralizer you're delusional.


They're both weak.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> LOL! You actually comparing those two finishers? Cesaro barely lifts his guy off the ground and lets go of them. Styles locks the guys arms with his legs and jumps up and crashes down ontop of them with his weight and turns them over into a pin.
> 
> If you honestly think the Styles Clash is weaker than the neutralizer you're delusional.


I love Styles but aren't they basically the same thing? They both crash down on the opponent, only Cesaro hooks them differently.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Envy said:


> Jericho has to be superstar of the year so far.


Jericho is the fucking man. He really has another title run in him.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here we go! Quiet!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Y2J deserves one more main event run with how he has been this year.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh ffs they should have done this during the match


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Thus far tonight we have had 4 heavyweight matches and 1 women's division match. No cruiserweights or tag division. WWE is blowing out an O-ring by forcing a Bo match, a Strowman squash, and Cesaro v Sheamus when they have 3 other divisions that are criminally unused and in need of more depth.

Roode and Aries? Gargano and Ciampa? 

Save us Y2J.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Who wants to bet that Jericho dislikes Foley because he didn't use an armbar in his moveset as one of his reasons in his list? Lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jericho in the ring. Business is about to pick up.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

....I'm too old for this


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Can we do away with the "What" chants already


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Y2J is fucking brilliant :ha


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

AHAHAHAHAH jericho


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Foley has screwed over Rusev too.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

The list of Jericho!

Bullet in, maaaaaaan


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

oooo jericho tell those stupid idiots ! My fav. thing is when a wrestler tells off the crowd!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"The List of Jericho"

:lmao


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jericho just put a fuck boy on the list. :lmao


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Jericho should just book RAW. He's always been an amazing idea guy.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

These stupid idiots whating JeriGOAT.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Sami Zayn the 'happy go lucky leper' :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wait, is the paper blank? :ha


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Fuck, Enzo and Cass to ruin a perfectly good segment.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I used to like Enzo and Cass but they are getting annoying


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Can we do away with the "What" chants already


It's on the list.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Jericho should be every champion.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Y2J is a fucking middle school principal :lol


----------



## xvg-moneyvx (Sep 1, 2016)

Two mic gods, here we go


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

JERIGOAT! :mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

well they just ruined it, cheers creative


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

HOw dare these geeks interrupt the List of Jericho.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

This is dreadful.

Only Enzo & Cass are over and rightfully so. The only bright spot of this brand.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

The only decent segment on the fucking show and they kill it to bring out these 2 fucking geeks :no


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

So they put 3 of the 10 people who can talk on the roster together in a segment. 

Other 7 are New Day, Steph, HHH, Foley, and KO


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

The List of Jericho has risen to be the most entertaining part of this show tonight. It's 2016 and Y2J is still the best damn act on Raw. The best there was, the best there is, and the best there ever will be. Sorry, Bret.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

These 2 clowns. Fuck outta here.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

WELP... Here's one way to ruin a segment. :eyeroll


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I like Enzo, but you ain't beating Jericho on the mic. Just not happening mate.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The list of Jericho could have saved this garbage show, but of course, we need a cuppa of geeks to interfere.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

"Half those people don't even exist!" :lmao Jericho has me crying.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Aw I'm disappointed that they didn't give Jericho more time alone with his promo


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Raw 

Is 

Jericho


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

What is this crap and who are these guys with fake, rough sounding voices


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ANNNNNNDDDD....Segment ruined by the shining stars


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ugh.. The shining stars? Uggggggh


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

THEY LET THE FUCKING SHINING STARS RUIN THIS SEGMENT WHY FUCKING WHY.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Why is this feud interrupting Jericho though? I was looking forward to hearing the res of that list.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Chris Jericho is correct: Mick Foley is AWFUL.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

T0M said:


> Sami Zayn the 'happy go lucky leper' :lmao


What exactly is a leper? lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The difference in mic skills from the guys of this shitty era to the guys of the past is STARK.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Good segment ruined.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

T0M said:


> I like Enzo, but you ain't beating Jericho on the mic. Just not happening mate.


 Jericho is on a whole other level to Enzo, he would embarrass Enzo if they were to have a mic battle.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

And now the worst part of the whole fucking roster. The Shitting Stars.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Just give me Jericho on the mic for three hours


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Well this segment is ruined the annoying new day is out here....


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Jericho's List > Schindler's List


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh well it's gone to shit.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Da fuck is going on now?
Way to ruin the gift of Jericho.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> THEY LET THE FUCKING SHINING STARS RUIN THIS SEGMENT WHY FUCKING WHY.


Ok New Day's appearance changes my rage.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

More and more geeks ruining JeriGOAT's segment.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

This segment just need Jericho and his list.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Straw Hat said:


> The list of Jericho could have saved this garbage show, but of course, we need a cuppa of geeks to interfere.


It's only gonna get worse


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Team SAWFT over as fuck, as usual. <3

Shame their segment with JeriGOAT is being ruined by Carlito's worthless brother and cousin. Oh shit, I spoke too soon, BECAUSE IT'S A NEW DAY, YESH IT IS! :dance


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> I love Styles but aren't they basically the same thing? They both crash down on the opponent, only Cesaro hooks them differently.


They don't both crash down on them, Cesaro lifts the guy up halfway off the ground in a cradle position and drops them really softly, Styles hooks both arms and drives their face into the mat and crashes down on them with his weight.

Surely you can see the difference


















Yeah both moves involve slamming the opponents gut into the mat, but clearly one is much better looking and more impactful than the other.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, I have now just had my first significant desire to turn the channel.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ok, give me Sami Zayn already


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

rofl Jericho burying their material. Then the jobbers come out and segment is dead. Then the New Cringe. This segment just became trash. 

WWE is trying to hard to piggyback on Jericho's overness. 

If the crowd would have chanted Conch Shell Necklace it would have all been worth it.


----------



## xvg-moneyvx (Sep 1, 2016)

Get these fkn geeks outta here.. Way to ruin a good segment


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

WHY DO THIS TO JERIGOAT?! :WTF2


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Shining Stars > Enzo and Cass


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Is jericho adding the new day to the list?


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Good fucking god Raw is just appalling.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

How the fuck did this segment become so needlessly crowded?


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

RAW ratings are tanking and you can't teach that.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Yeah I'm about to turn this off


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bury them all Jericho.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Well, I was enjoying the segment until the Shining Fucktards came out. Now it's fucking unbearable


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Oh fuck it throw Golden Truth out there too


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Jericho in the back just writing :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

sorry but fuck this, 10 man tag

fucking retards in creative


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

What is this turning into? Jericho tries to make the tag division interesting outside of New Day and E&C?


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

What a mess


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I gotta ask this, why in God’s name are they holding off the Cruiserweights until the final hour, when viewership drops every time.

I mean for God’s sake, you’re trying to introduce a new division, and you’re gonna put them in the death slot. :fpalm


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WTF are L&G wearing? They look like someone took trauma sheers to a raincoat...


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Boring.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I could listen to Jericho all day.

They need to give Jericho 30 minutes of promo time each week and let him say whatever he likes.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Guessing this will all lead to a multi man tag team match.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

DammitC said:


> Ok, give me Sami Zayn already


When he drops off his Uber passenger off at the airport and gets back to the arena you'll see him on RAW


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yeah so fuck Anderson and Gallows. They are trash and should be banned from using the kliq/too sweet sign. New Day needs to retain the titles.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Get all these fucking jobbers out of the ring, i just wanna see Jericho.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Shining Stars > Enzo and Cass


Totally agree


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

How did this turn into a tag-team feud?

Dreadful.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

JeriGOAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Y2J deserves another title reign


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> LOL! You actually comparing those two finishers? Cesaro barely lifts his guy off the ground and lets go of them. Styles locks the guys arms with his legs and jumps up and crashes down ontop of them with his weight and turns them over into a pin.
> 
> If you honestly think the Styles Clash is weaker than the neutralizer you're delusional.
> 
> ...


You're going to show me Ibushi selling a move and then THE FUCKING MIZ?!?!?!?!?!?!?

THE MIZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Get real dude. One guy killed himself and the other just recently was put on blast for making wrestling look weak as shit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

And ALLL of you :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

LMFAO JERICHO XD XD

Edit: SAMI ZAYN


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

All these teams...on The List of Jericho.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Why didn't they just have this open the show?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

A list of stupid idiots. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jericho/Zayn.

:mark:


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

BRAWL!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow, Sami is a dick. Just attacking Jericho unprovoked.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Stupid idiot attacking Jericho.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Woods periscoping the shit lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

10-MAN TAG, PLAYA!


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

So besides being a taxi cab driver, Sami Zayn loves to attack people unprovoked.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

This segment just turned into Royal Rumble. I feel for anyone that stepped out for 2 minutes and just walked back. We went from Y2J in the ring to 11 men in the ring.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

God fucking dammit. It's clear Jericho is channeling WCW Jericho lately and all people want is to hear him run with a promo.. And they keep fucking ruining it with geeks.. 

LET THE MAN ENTERTAIN US...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Fight starts on a wrestling show, Kevin Dunn in the back like, "The fuck is this shit? Go to commercial!"


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:maury after all that shit (all of it WAS shit) a brawl breaks out it cuts to an ad break :lmao :duck :maury :HA


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

10 man tag coming up.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I love New Day, but I'm not digging Xavier low key pissing on SmackDown by still calling the RAW Tag Team Titles the WWE World Tag Team Titles despite Heathy Baby and Rhyno being so damn great as the SmackDown Tag Team Champions.

:homer2

10-man tag team clusterfuck up next.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Commercial break during a brawl?!?!? Lame!


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Jericho might be the only redeeming factor of RAW right now. That, and his bromance with KO. Everything else is just horrible.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The New Day needs to drop the titles now. They don't need them to be over anyway and it has been a little over a year that they have held the titles at this point.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Straw Hat said:


> I could listen to Jericho all day.
> 
> They need to give Jericho 30 minutes of promo time each week and let him say whatever he likes.


Jericho is the GOAT


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WCW Jericho was GOAT. So much better than any version of WWE Jericho.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Therapy said:


> God fucking dammit. It's clear Jericho is channeling WCW Jericho lately and all people want is to hear him run with a promo.. And they keep fucking ruining it with geeks..
> 
> LET THE MAN ENTERTAIN US...


Agreed, this should of been his segment with only Sami appearing at the end for a brawl to close it out.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That South Park episode burying WWE and wrestling was so spot on.


----------



## xvg-moneyvx (Sep 1, 2016)

ChicagoFit said:


> DammitC said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, give me Sami Zayn already
> ...


Lmao! Burn! Dude looks like a cab driver haha


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

WHEN IS 3 COUNT COMING OUT


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Here's something enjoyable since Raw has given us nothing good:


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> WCW Jericho was GOAT. So much better than any version of WWE Jericho.


Early 00s Jericho I think could rival WCW Jericho. And this version of Jericho now is WCW Jericho.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

jericho is wrestling in leather pants.

what a hero.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Holla holla playa


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cipher said:


> WHEN IS 3 COUNT COMING OUT


The Jung Dragons also!
Dammit, WCW 2000 is better than this


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Chris Jericho has been the most entertaining part of RAW so far, good God, we're in trouble.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:HA Jericho wrestling in THOSE pants.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

they just rung the bell, jesus christ kill the fucking show already


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

So how many in-screen time will the cruiserweights get?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Chris Jericho is wrestling in pants!!! Fuck yes!!!! Y2J is back for one night only


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Jericho wrestling in leather pants :lol What a legend. But yeah, this is where I call this show quits.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> WCW Jericho was GOAT. So much better than any version of WWE Jericho.


I don't know, man. Jericho was absolutely off the charts in WCW but this 6 month run has been pretty special. It's a masterclass.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jericho's leather pants has more charisma than half the roster


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Uptown King said:


> Early 00s Jericho I think could rival WCW Jericho. And this version of Jericho now is WCW Jericho.


Nah. Nothing beats the original.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Okay Big E slapping a man's ass is not right at all.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

T0M said:


> I don't know, man. Jericho was absolutely off the charts in WCW but this 6 month run has been pretty special. It's a masterclass.


Nah, WCW Jericho was the GOAT. He was still great in the ring then, he's very hit and miss now.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I swear if Jericho wins his match with Sami by hitting him with the LIST OF JERICHO behind the ref's back I'm gonna bust a gut laughing. :lol


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> Lmao! Burn! Dude looks like a cab driver haha


Don't give him too much credit. I'm pretty sure Russo came up with the Sami cab driver thing.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

This is the only thing on the show I've actively disliked so far. Rest has been average.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Seriously, WWE in 2016 has dudes in unicorn shit slapping other guy's asses.

And we can't get bra and panties cuz Equality!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778050547974705152


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I hate these teams, I hate these people
Jericho with his (un)funny scarf brawling with a guy who wears a flat cap. Holy freaking fuck, this garbage


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

T0M said:


> I don't know, man. Jericho was absolutely off the charts in WCW but this 6 month run has been pretty special. It's a masterclass.


Agreed.. Jerichos latest run has been brilliant.. He's has some shit runs in his part time career but this one he's really showing how amateur most of the roster is..


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> The Jung Dragons also!
> Dammit, WCW 2000 is better than this


Don't forget the Dancing Fools (Alex Wright, Disco Inferno, & Tokyo Magnum)


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This is the last Raw I ever watch.

I'm done. 

It's over. I'll watch Smackdown! and the PPV's but not Raw. I can't do it anymore.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> WCW Jericho was GOAT. So much better than any version of WWE Jericho.


I don't know man, his "Shawn Michaels is hypocrite" run was one of my favorites.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Who likes this shit?

Filler, filler, filler. That's what happens with 3 hours.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

@T0M

This has been a very good run. No doubt. But WCW Jericho is my 2nd favorite character of all time.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:trips10 at Big E continuing to play Slap Ass whenever he holds someone in an abdominal stretch.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I can't wait until people join me and starts booing Big Ass.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

They should have Enzo and Cass VS Anderson and Gallows in a Nobody gives a fuck match


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Fuck man I wish they would have just let Jericho cut his promo for 10+ minutes


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> I don't know man, his "Shawn Michaels is hypocrite" run was one of my favorites.


That was good, but WCW Jericho is my 2nd favorite character of all time.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

LOL Big Cass giving him the Big Boot while he was mocking Enzo's walk XD


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Fuck storylines. Did you guys just see that awesome Kofi dive?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cipher said:


> WHEN IS 3 COUNT COMING OUT


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Prayer Police said:


> Don't forget the Dancing Fools (Alex Wright, Disco Inferno, & Tokyo Magnum)


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Big Cass with the hover hands for the finisher...


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I just hate everyone in the ring.

Except Jericho.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

The best thing about Enzo is his taunt because it makes him look like a chicken. Makes me laugh every time.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rowdy Yates said:


> They should have Enzo and Cass VS Anderson and Gallows in a Nobody gives a fuck match


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cass is so fucking awkward. How can anyone see this dude as a main eventer?

Ya'll are probably the same people that thought Ryback was, or Corbin and his smiling stomach was main event material too.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

That was such a fun get your shit in match!!!!

:mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Team SAWFT getting their win back from Carlito's worthless brother and cousin is great in my book.

But Maggle really needs to fuck off for STILL pronouncing the Helluva Kick the "Hell-ooo-vah Kick".


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Enzo and Cass vs. Shinning Stars at COC. Wonder if it will be the pre show or on the main show.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Just saw 3 count in this thread! The only boy band I EVER loved!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Team SAWFT getting their win back from Carlito's worthless brother and cousin is great in my book.
> 
> But Maggle really needs to fuck off for STILL pronouncing the Helluva Kick the "Hell-ooo-vah Kick".


Wasn't that how it was said in NXT?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

You gotta love them promoting the CW division coming to Raw for months, here we are on that episode of Raw it debuts and we got one hour left and still no cruiserweights and we're mostly likely just getting ONE fucking cruiserweight match in a 3 hour fucking show.

Just watch them fucking idiots treat this division the exact same way as the womens division, by just giving them one match a week and jamming them all into one segment.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

TV turned off.

I tried to give Raw a chance, but its a shambolic. 

Dreadful pacing, constant filler, meaningless feuds/matches. Done.

I'll tune into Smackdown and the PPVs.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Now that's entertainment !


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

fucking finally. let's hope it saves this shit show.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh fuck off wwe with the video packages


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Assuming Roman and Rusev will fight again for the U.S. title at HIAC inside the cell.


----------



## griff_152 (Apr 2, 2013)

This show is ass cancer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Rich Swann OOZES charisma, too bad he's in the Cruiserweight divison and not on Smackdown.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Save_Us_Time_Machine_To_Take_Us_Back_to_96_Nitro


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I can't wait until people join me and starts booing Big Ass.


Eh, I'm not really a fan of Cass and Enzo. :justsayin


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm expecting Roman to fight KO again for the title possibly at SVS after his program with Rusev is over, doubt he takes the U.S. title off him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

CW division coming up.

:mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

So the third hour will feature TWO CW matches? 

That's a start. 

Now... hurry the fuck up! :mark:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

a pop for the cruiserweights, that's nice.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

WCW 2000 is what I watched as a little girl though! That is MY shit! GOAT funniest shit of my fucking life! The colors just embody 2000 for me. My username FACE FULL OF STUFF! GOAT Mark Madden on commentary. Great memories! WWE WISHED! WISHED!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

The only chance RAW has is if the CW division takes up 1 hour of each RAW. If it's only 1 segment/match each week then it's pointless.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

This episode of Raw is the perfect specimen of why ratings are flat.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Cass is so fucking awkward. How can anyone see this dude as a main eventer?
> 
> Ya'll are probably the same people that thought Ryback was, or Corbin and his smiling stomach was main event material too.


I thought Ryback could've been a much bigger star but thanks to some rushing, very bad writing, an unnecessary heel turn and generally being outspoken it wasn't to be.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Or they could also do a Reigns and Y2J feud which would be good.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

That Money Supermarket advert is fucking horrible (For the U.K viewers)


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

It's amazing how much of a difference between RAW and Smackdown there is.. I would have thought by now RAW would be a shit giving show since Smackdown is destroying it.. But nope.. Same schilling bullshit


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

In before suicide dive spamming.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I understand they wanted to give the tag team division some spotlight here, but I'm disappointed that the #3 feud (Chris Jericho vs Sami Zayn) has been relegated into what feels like filler. They went from having an entertaining Highlight Reel segment last week to a random throwaway segment/match with 4 other tag teams.

Hopefully, their match this Sunday is good


----------



## griff_152 (Apr 2, 2013)

I just imagine Vince and his cronies sat in the back genuinely thinking this is a good product.

Absolutely fucking bizarre 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Abisial said:


> Rich Swann OOZES charisma, too bad he's in the Cruiserweight divison and not on Smackdown.


No , forget Smackdown Id rather see him with the strap then Owens


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

They put the Cruiserweights in the hour guaranteed to drop in viewership cause those Cruiserweights can Cruiser-WAIT, brother
Only love HH


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RAW is Jericho and trash


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Wasn't that how it was said in NXT?


No, because Helluva = Hell of a. Maggle just keeps butchering it because he's a worthless meat puppet.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

THANOS said:


> The only chance RAW has is if the CW division takes up 1 hour of each RAW. If it's only 1 segment/match each week then it's pointless.


EXACTLY! Those fucking idiots better not treat this the same as the womens division and give them one match and segment a week. There needs to be at least 3 CW matches on Raw every week.


----------



## griff_152 (Apr 2, 2013)

Rowdy Yates said:


> That Money Supermarket advert is fucking horrible (For the U.K viewers)




It's fucking awful. Those people in that ad must be so Proud


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Eh, I'm not really a fan of Cass and Enzo. :justsayin


Did you just see Cass' hot tag? Dude wrecked house and kicked tons of ass. Crowd woke the fuck up for him.

What's not to like?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this is going to be a massive botchfest, its not because of who's in the ring its because of the shitty booking they have to work with


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SAMCRO said:


> EXACTLY! Those fucking idiots better not treat this the same as the womens division and give them one match and segment a week. There needs to be at least 3 CW matches on Raw every week.


Most definitely man.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rowdy Yates said:


> That Money Supermarket advert is fucking horrible (For the U.K viewers)


USA Network stream >
and they just showed an ad for Sonny's BBQ. Fuck, mouthwatering!!!!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Stone Cold to close out the show by smashing his monster truck through the titantron, crush Owens, Reigns and the steel cage and fade to black as Austin necks 5 steveweisers.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Therapy said:


> It's amazing how much of a difference between RAW and Smackdown there is.. I would have thought by now RAW would be a shit giving show since Smackdown is destroying it.. But nope.. Same schilling bullshit


Please stop this SDL is a much better show than Raw BS

Both shows are currently shite atm. The only thing SML has over Raw is that it is 1 hour shorter


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Rowdy Yates said:


> That Money Supermarket advert is fucking horrible (For the U.K viewers)


The initial advert wasn't that bad, it was the surprise that a man can walk in heels better than i ever could dream of, and have better legs. But that new one, it's just so fucking annoying


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Eddie


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Natecore said:


> Did you just see Cass' hot tag? Dude wrecked house and kicked tons of ass. Crowd woke the fuck up for him.
> 
> What's not to like?


I think there's only ONE WORD to use for people who don't like Enzo and Cass...

And they're gonna SPELL IT OUT FOR YA...

(I'll let you finish that.  )


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ladies and Gentlemen: Eddie Fucking Guerrero!! 

RIP Latino Heat


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Rowdy Yates said:


> That Money Supermarket advert is fucking horrible (For the U.K viewers)


On every channel man and it's so cringey.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Exploiting Eddie.

:lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"Eddie Guerrero one of the greatest sports entertainers in history" Can they not just say pro wrestlers? That just bugs me.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

VIVA LA RAZA! :mark:


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

I am crying my eyes out right now. It hurts so bad!

Went from being happy as hell over WCW 2000 to crying over Eddie. A female wrestling fans life ya'll


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Eddie and Chyna, I'm going to go cry now...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Eddie

It's been so long there is a new generation that don't know who Eddie is.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Chyna sighting. HOF next year.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

God I fucking loved you eddie, too entertaining.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Brock just got pinned on Raw, there goes the Lesnar rub.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

R.I.P Eddie Guerrero.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Eddie had more charisma in his ballbag than 90% of this current roster has combined

Got sad watching that then

RIP Eddie. Sadly missed


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

My favorite Eddie Guerrero theme:


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I miss Eddie something fierce.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero highlight video?

brb Kleenex :')


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Eddie :applause


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

I miss Eddie so fucking much.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Trying not to be depressed.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh jesus christ just fuck off


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Damn, Mick.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mt. Rushmore of North American Wrestling:

Austin
Eddie
Savage
Jericho

Hogan not on it cuz PC bullshit.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

WCW Eddie was superior. WWE Eddie was a racist stereotype and he couldn't wrestle as well because of the roids.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Foley botching :lol:lol:lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I don't mind Mick. But I really don't need to see him this much on Raw these days.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear if Jericho comes out here and ruins this and beat the CW's up like jobbers i'm gonna be pissed as fuck.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Foley covered that up well :lol


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Foley fucking up the whole segment and thing HHH worked his ass off at.

Hell I wish Trips was the GM choice


----------



## Hambone J Willis (Sep 14, 2016)

How are minorities not disgusted with fake token crap like National (other race than white) Month?


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Fuck me, just fuck off Foley. Jesus.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Its kinda weird seeing how Charismatic Eddie was, and how awesome he was in the video package, after watching a match with guys like The Shining Stars... and The Club.. ehh.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Introducing the cruiser-weights shouldn't be so forced.
Just fucking start RAW off with a match. No talking.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Foley botching like crazy here lol.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Chyna sighting. HOF next year.


The AVN Hall of Fame maybe


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dude Love with the botch.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Neville's entrance looks like it was made for this purple set.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> EXACTLY! Those fucking idiots better not treat this the same as the womens division and give them one match and segment a week. There needs to be at least* 3 CW matches* on Raw every week.


No, there doesn't, two at most. There is already enough matches of that formula going on with the regular roster! Personally I think the CW division should have gotten their own show on Saturday morning or evening to replace Velocity, however on a network that doesn't consider a year around operation ran in a "seasonal" format.. which I'm guessing they obviously didn't "renew" for this year.

If the cruiser weights offered something significantly different than the rest of the roster I might have agreed they need more time, but they don't since 60% of the roster is already cruiserweights.

Also I think Foley might be getting Titus on the mic disease :lol


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

I swear Foley takes up half of the 3 hour airtime.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I cried tears of joy just now. 

Tony Schiavone's voice on Raw.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Get Foley off the fucking mic before he hurts himself.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mick botching left and right. Jesus.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Way, way, way too much Mick Foley. He's AWFUL and seeing him is a good reason to change the channel.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rich Swann :mark:


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

TJ Perkins, aka Not Appearing On This Show 

Mick Foley is drunk this week.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Literally reading note cards


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Rich Swann's theme sounds like the stock porno music WCW would use.


----------



## Hambone J Willis (Sep 14, 2016)

Prayer Police said:


> Wow, Sami is a dick. Just attacking Jericho unprovoked.


Men wearing foofy scarfs deserve it.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Will the cruiserweights be fighting for the main titles in the future?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Just stop talking, Foley. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh yes another dancing black man this is what I want to see. *NO BUYS*


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ugh.. This isn't starting off good.. "FEEL GOOD GUYS.. THIS IS TOTALLY HAPPY AND UPBEAT"... So cringe.. WWE is so out of touch


----------



## TickleH (Sep 1, 2016)

I would like to buy eddie for how much he made the company and sell him for how much you all think he is worth.

I would be a gillionare... Dude is B+ at best, a sad death doesn't change that.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

How long before these guys are jobbing to Strowman? I give it three weeks. Tops.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

zero reaction, this shit is ruined before its even begun


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

Yeah Mick took one too many chair shots.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Foley should just scream, "They're gonna do their lucha thing, goddamn!"


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey, it's Lionel Richie!


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

I miss Eddie :mj2


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

It's a black Alex Wright. Lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ah, I wish Gran Metalik kept his theme from the CWC.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Phaedra said:


> God I fucking loved you eddie, too entertaining.


I was there in the Cow Palace when Eddie won the top belt.

Cried.

Why?

Because WWE actually did it's job and showed that there was a lot that Eddie had gone through, and that many of us had a lot to share in all of that.

So wonderfully done, and so sad that the last thing we saw of him before he died was "DISQUALIFY THAT!" with him on the ground.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Just bring back Bischoff. Have Steph turn on Foley and hit the "I'm Back....." music motherfuckers!


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Hearing Cole mention CMLL is so weird.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Finally, some freshness to Raw. Hm... this cruiserweight giving out some good vibes here


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

He'll be tagging with Sin Cara on Superstars this time next year.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

No subtitles really?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

This outfit will make it difficult to separate him from Sin Cara lol.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey look, it's Sin Cara!


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

What's with the 80s music for Rich swann and that generic mexican music for metalik


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

It makes no sense that after Daniel Bryan was helping with the classic that these guys ended up on RAW. Can you imagine Mauro telling the viewers about the crusierweights when DB introducing them. 

But nope.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Can we get Daniel Bryan and Ranallo on commentary as well?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just give me Kendrick.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cedric fucking Alexander and that epic theme!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

right, WHAT the fuck is going on????????


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

We could be having a longer match instead of introductions.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

How many men are going to be in this match?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

No reaction for any of these guys. Such a shame. Foley isn't helping either.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cole about to botch all these move's names.


----------



## griff_152 (Apr 2, 2013)

Jesus h Christ. Foley overload tonight. 

Sick of these GMs and Shane and Stephanie. They're in every segment.

Also how much of a fucking gulf in class is there from Eddie to any of the current dweebs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Mainboy said:


> Will the cruiserweights be fighting for the main titles in the future?


No. This is WWE's way to keep them from getting over beyond a certain level.

This is basically their way of preventing another Daniel Bryan situation. Of course, only an incompetent promotion would even try to do something like that...


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Therapy said:


> Ugh.. This isn't starting off good.. "FEEL GOOD GUYS.. THIS IS TOTALLY HAPPY AND UPBEAT"... So cringe.. WWE is so out of touch


Also... Third Hour, with a cage match main event?

This has got "One Segment A Week" written all over it.

There's a reason Nitro seemed to always have the Cruisers as the first match or two!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Gran Metalik is 17 years old?
impressive


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Don't like so much green used for his entrance, too Apollo like


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Wonder if they'll do a multi-man tag match here.

Maybe a spotfest will encourage the casuals to care a bit more.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Foley botching has been the most entertaining part of the night. I'm genuinely laughing out loud here.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

This better be a fatal four way not tag match


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kendrick :mark:


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Yeaaaa.

TBK!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

KENDRICK :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

CEDRIC! Straight Fire! 

Sorry Becky :becky


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Brian Kendrick !!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The Brian Kendrick is a f*cking star. He has more presence than half the Raw roster.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Welcome back, Brian Kendrick! Or should I say THE Brian Kendrick


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Look. It's Eva Marie's trainer.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok Where the fuck is TJ Perkins? You know the guy who won the fucking tournament and became the CW champion, didn't triple H tell him he was gonna be on Raw Monday?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mick is terrible on the mic these days. Please, get him out of the fucking ring.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

This is the wrong crowd to debut in front of. Just pure silence.


----------



## Hambone J Willis (Sep 14, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> No reaction for any of these guys. Such a shame. Foley isn't helping either.


No one knows who the hell they are. There's no reason to care. The CWC was not a "mass appeal" event.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No Ibushi, no fucks given WWE. You lose. Good day sir.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

I haven't seen a Fatal Four Way on RAW for a while.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

You don't have your cruiserweight champion? On the debut of the cruiserweights?

What?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

OH SHIITTT.. This match is about to be fire.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Swann and Kendrick. :mark:

Good to see Gran Metalik and Cedric Alexander here, too.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Swann and Cedric: Two Flippy Black Guys (Y)


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I have no doubt they will put Kendrick over in this match to have him job to Perkins at COC.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Cole about to botch all these move's names.


_'AMAZING MOVE BY GRAN METALLIC!'_


----------



## Hition (Jul 25, 2003)

Why is Sin Cara wrestling again?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Natecore said:


> Did you just see Cass' hot tag? Dude wrecked house and kicked tons of ass. Crowd woke the fuck up for him.
> 
> What's not to like?


Just not a fan, really. I get why they're over and I'm fine with that and I did enjoy that segment with them and Cena, but honestly they don't do it for me as a tag team.


----------



## griff_152 (Apr 2, 2013)

Why is he still fucking talking?!

Just let them wrestle for fuck sake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Gran Metalik is 17 years old?
> impressive


He debuted at 17, he's 28 now.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i'm sorry but fuck this shit, they get something soo good and they have to fucking twist and turn that shit till theres nothing left and now we have a fatal 4 way which is gonna end up 7 mins max.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Pretty idiotic not to have Perkins on the show.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cena vs local jobber in jeans and Miz vs jobber in HBK gear tomorrow on the A show.

And it's still better than this.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Eddie
> 
> It's been so long there is a new generation that don't know who Eddie is.


The poor fuckers have not got a clue what they missed. I am happy i got to see guys like Mr Perfect, Eddie, Stone Cold, Rock, Jake Roberts, Ted Dibiase etc in their prime. Wrestling has changed for the worse imo. Sad but true


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*THE* MOTHERFUCKING BRIAN KENDRICK! :mark:


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Gran Metalik is 17 years old?
> impressive


Erm, no, he's 28.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

I want Kendrick to do the Burning Hammer on someone.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Prayer Police said:


> Introducing the cruiser-weights shouldn't be so forced.
> Just fucking start RAW off with a match. No talking.


Usually I'd 100% agree with this and in some ways I do but these men did a sensational job in this tournament that they deserve a bit of a pedestal where they get a good opening. Foley totally botched some of it but I still think the point was made that these are guys who won't be overlooked and can put on amazing matches. But yeah hopefully this is the only time where there is some kind of random monologue that in some way diminishes the excitement of the Cruiserweights lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I got Cedric stealing the victory from Kendrick and TJP comes out afterwards for a staredown.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And Kendrick still looks like a baby even though he's 70 years old.
Splooge.

Foley, go back home.Coming back was such a bad look for him. 

This cruiserweight nonsense is going to be just as bad as the "Divas Revolution" shill. Raw doesn't know how to make a moment anymore without telling the audience that it's a moment. 

Get ready for "CAN YOU BELIEVE THESE CRUISERWEIGHTS GUISE!!! WE'VE NEVER SEEN ANYTHING LIKE THIS BEFORE. HISTORIC!!!!"


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I have such high regard for Mick. I really don't want to bury the guy. He made me care about Mankind a billion times more than i've ever cared about Reigns. He was an incredible, and perhaps even underrated, performer.

But for me, he isn't really working too well in this role.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Foley really took the wind out of the division before it even started.

Whoevers idea it was to do that instead of having Bryan and Mauro do it should be axed. That said, Vince won't axe himself .


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Just give me Kendrick.


(Just guve me Amber :evil)

*HEY GIRL!*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Mick is terrible on the mic these days. Please, get him out of the fucking ring.


I am of the opinion that legends or retired wrestlers should be used sparingly. Yes, even Foley and Bryan. Use them once a week or maybe once every 2 weeks otherwise the shine or nostalgia wears off quick. It happened when the Dudleys returned, it happened when Hogan was on Impact every week, I could go on but y'all get the idea


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Hambone J Willis said:


> No one knows who the hell they are. There's no reason to care. The CWC was not a "mass appeal" event.


I had no real interest in this. But it's a shame for them, since they probably expect to get some sort of reaction compared to when it was just the CWC. But nothing from the crowd. Plus Foley ruined the whole thing.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its so fucking stupid, Foley talking about TJ Perkins defending his title at COC and he's not even been introduced on Raw yet, most of the people in the arena don't even know who he is. How do you not bring him and let him introduce himself before booking the title match at the ppv?


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Ok Where the fuck is TJ Perkins? You know the guy who won the fucking tournament and became the CW champion, didn't triple H tell him he was gonna be on Raw Monday?


He'll prob come out after the match and have a face to face with the winner of the match to build toward Clash of Champions.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Ok Where the fuck is TJ Perkins? You know the guy who won the fucking tournament and became the CW champion, didn't triple H tell him he was gonna be on Raw Monday?


No idea, but here's the Perkins waitress that Tiger Woods was cheating on his wife with:

http://i.imgur.com/Rqn6Gmn.jpg


----------



## Hambone J Willis (Sep 14, 2016)

I don't care about a cruiser weight division whthout a mexican in a skull mask playing air guitar with a "steel" chair.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

THANOS said:


> Foley really took the wind out of the division before it even started.
> 
> Whoevers idea it was to do that instead of having Bryan and Mauro do it should be axed. That said, Vince won't axe himself .


Third hour, against MNF, and you expect better than this?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Amber B said:


> This cruiserweight nonsense is going to be just as bad as the "Divas Revolution" shill. Raw doesn't know how to make a moment anymore without telling the audience that it's a moment.
> 
> Get ready for "CAN YOU BELIEVE THESE CRUISERWEIGHTS GUISE!!! WE'VE NEVER SEEN ANYTHING LIKE THIS BEFORE. HISTORIC!!!!"


or "WRESTLEMANIA MOMENT, WRESTLEMANIA MOMENT" fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If this flops, I'm completely blaming Foley. The introduction he just gave these guys was completely laughable. He should be ashamed of himself for that.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

No desire to see the 'new version' of the cruiserweight division.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Abisial said:


> He debuted at 17, he's 28 now.


He debuted at 17 when Foley started this segment, and now he's 28 when the bell finally rang.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> I have such high regard for Mick. I really don't want to bury the guy. He made me care about Mankind a billion times more than i've ever cared about Reigns. He was an incredible, and perhaps even underrated, performer.
> 
> But for me, he isn't really working too well in this role.


Yet he was great as Commissioner Foley

As morbid as it may sound, I believe we may be seeing the shitton of concussions he's had take effect.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I don't give a shit about these cruiserweights but that introduction was as bad as it gets. Mick visibly just said 'fuck it' and just read straight from the script.

Jesus, it's like they're sabotaging it before it's even started.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Jesus guys, it's the first fucking time these guys have been on Raw (minus Kendrick) so of course each one is gonna get introduced. If they all just came out like nothing people would complain they threw them out and gave no one a reason to care. Obviously Foley isn't gonna introduce them every week, this is just to lay the foundation. As time goes on they'll settle into their own and the crowd will be more acquainted with them.

"LOL NO REACTION" "FUCKING MICK TALKING SO MUCH" "CW DIVISION RUINED ALREADY". Holy shit, so much impatience. Everybody didn't walk out to an Austin level pop, let's just scrap the whole division altogether.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

so it's gotta be Kendrick eh? I mean Perkins needs a heel to establish him as the babyface of the division if they aint gonna bother having him debut on this episode.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Leave it up to the Raw bookers and Foley's mic-botching to completely take the air out of the Cruiserweight division before it even got started. 

:eyeroll


----------



## Hambone J Willis (Sep 14, 2016)

Mick Foley is one of the greatest on the mic ever. What the fuck happened to him? Like c'mon dude. Now your just the happy uncle who is awkward in social situations. Get some fire.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

RAW needs more dabbing


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

mobels said:


> He'll prob come out after the match and have a face to face with the winner of the match to build toward Clash of Champions.


He should have been introduced first and cut a promo, then these guys should have came out for the match while he sits ringside seeing who he's gonna face.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

so this match will be 7 minutes?


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Somewhere Kalisto would be crying, but he botched it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> If this flops, I'm completely blaming Foley. The introduction he just gave these guys was completely laughable. He should be ashamed of himself for that.


For some reason Stephanie, Shane, Foley, Bryan have to be shoehorned into everything. 9/10 ruining it in the process


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Amber B said:


> This cruiserweight nonsense is going to be just as bad as the "Divas Revolution" shill. Raw doesn't know how to make a moment anymore without telling the audience that it's a moment.


They have always forced movements. 'We need some of that ECW shit' Attitude Era. Or Ruthless Aggression.

Difference is, it was stuff people wanted to watch.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Holy shit, is the crowd quiet.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Get ready for "CAN YOU BELIEVE THESE CRUISERWEIGHTS GUISE!!! WE'VE NEVER SEEN ANYTHING LIKE THIS BEFORE. HISTORIC!!!!"


*"BAH GAWD!"*


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

told you zero fucking reaction


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

was this supposed to be some sort of x-division?

right now looks more like guys not big enough for vince to care about


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cole keeps referencing Ibushi and WCW cruiserweights.

You can't have them WWE.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Come on Memphis, give it some energy, I know they've just put out shite for the past two and half hours when they've got fucking Harper, Paige and Emma kicking about backstage, but do them a favour (the guys, not the cunts who put this shit together)


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm blasting the Wolfpac theme to pretend the crowd isn't dead silent for this match. :/


----------



## Hambone J Willis (Sep 14, 2016)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Jesus guys, it's the first fucking time these guys have been on Raw (minus Kendrick) so of course each one is gonna get introduced. If they all just came out like nothing people would complain they threw them out and gave no one a reason to care. Obviously Foley isn't gonna introduce them every week, this is just to lay the foundation. As time goes on they'll settle into their own and the crowd will be more acquainted with them.
> 
> "LOL NO REACTION" "FUCKING MICK TALKING SO MUCH" "CW DIVISION RUINED ALREADY". Holy shit, so much impatience. Everybody didn't walk out to an Austin level pop, let's just scrap the whole division altogether.


WCW never did a "big Reveal" That's what killed the Light Heavyweight division too. It was forced. WCW just needed to fill time slots and guys like Eddie, Benoit, Malenko went out and got over on their own. 

This whole set up was corny and gave these guys a huge handicap to making the crowd give a shit. 

JBL is going to kill it too.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Lol a chopping contest XD


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That slow ass WWE style so far. WCW cruiserweight this is not.

Kevin Dunn is useless.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Hopefully there's enough time for Darren Young between this and the main event.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Why Corey? Why does anyone need to keep their head on a swivel in a WWE fatal 4 way? There is never anymore than two people in the ring, I don't understand why they even bother with them anymore.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Commentary here is atrocious as well.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Glasgow in November will blow the rooftop for Dar.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Chest chop city


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

They could've just introduced these guys as normal, with Jojo or whoever. But that is too logical of a thought.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm tripping so hard though.

I'm seeing Cedrick Alexander and Rich Swann wrestling on RAW. 

Like I went from seeing them in PWG constantly.

And they got to keep their names too..

Shit's nuts.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd awake now.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This was supposed to be built as the 'fact paced action and excitement' division.

So far, looks like an Usos match.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Wakie, wakie, fans. lol


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Sin Cara 2.0 performing a vintage Sasha Banks manoeuver.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Where is the this is awesome chant ?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Okay, settle down with the "this is awesome" chants


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

2 flips over the top rope and immediately these idiots start chanting "This is awesome". Too fucking funny.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

A "this is awesome" chant? Jesus Christ, that chant is meaningless now. It hasn't even been 12 minutes into this match yet. It's decent so far. Give them MORE time to make this match awesome, crowd.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

just had to get a this is awesome chant fpalm
people are so easily pleased, with flips or rolls we've seen a million times 15 years ago


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

For the CW matches, they should bring back the WCW ring. That 18x18 ring with the steel cables for ropes was much more Crusier friendly than the WWE ring.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If Adam Cole was in this match.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

How is this Awesome you sheep, you stupid Idiots!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Cipher said:


> I'm blasting the Wolfpac theme to pretend the crowd isn't dead silent for this match. :/


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so is Kendrick meant to be the michael shane of the CW division


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

And now a commercial break to help make the division look even more like any ordinary match :lol. Vince has completely lost it.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

That Sell!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

KC Armstrong said:


> 2 flips over the top rope and immediately these idiots start chanting "This is awesome". Too fucking funny.


Neckbeards. All of them.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Honestly, you can't expect the audience to go crazy for guys they don't know. The WWE audience comes to see the stars. If they don't know you, it's much harder to get a reaction.

The fact these guys are getting any noise at all is a good sign.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

people are shitting on this and yet it's still the best thing on the show so far.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Natecore said:


> Did you just see Cass' hot tag? Dude wrecked house and kicked tons of ass. Crowd woke the fuck up for him.
> 
> What's not to like?


The fact that Mae Young had a bigger arsenal of wrestling moves at her disposal than he has. He is shit on the mic and is only over due to the fact his tag partner is comfortable on the mic. I have said it before and will again. When they split up and Cass goes alone he will fall flat on his arse in quick time


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

The this is awesome chants are beyond cringeworthy at this pount.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

RE: the "this is awesome" chants

I'm sure Brian Kendrick will be deemed to have "deserved" his eventual Cruiserweight title win.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

They should be chanting, "speed it up!"

The WWE are officially fucking this division up, live before our eyes by forcing the cruiserweights to work slower.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

THANOS said:


> Commentary here is atrocious as well.


Quick get Bryan and Ranallo on there stat!


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Wolfpack theme is hot


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its been a good match so far, just wish they'd quit with the two guys wrestling in the ring at once allowed, one rolls out and another rolls in, i hate that shit.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> just had to get a this is awesome chant fpalm
> people are so easily pleased, with flips or rolls we've seen a million times 15 years ago


Yeah even tho if it was for ROman doing his superman punch it would be used as a good thing


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

You know what would be really Awesome? If this shit got canceled.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Look at this fast paced action. So new, so unique! :vince3


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Quick get Bryan and Ranallo on there stat!


Graves is very good, but overcoming Cole and Saxton is a Herculean task.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

these guys are garbage, sorry wrestling fans


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

3 this is awesome chants. Must be Match of the Year then, eh?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Cruiserweights have the leg slap downpact.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

We need to tear down wrestling and rebuild. WWE needs to end.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

RIP CW division 9/19/2016 - 9/19/2016


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Cipher said:


> Yet he was great as Commissioner Foley
> 
> As morbid as it may sound, I believe we may be seeing the shitton of concussions he's had take effect.


All jokes and jabs aside you are quite probably right, hell considering the career that man had we might just be lucky to see him walking and talking and not confined to a wheelchair in constant seizures.. Well ok, that might be a touch exaggerated, but probably not totally far off.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Okay, you can't do "this is awesome" chants 3 times in one match. This crowd is a bunch of stupid idiots.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

I wonder how long before Vince gets bored of these guys and feeds them all to Nia Jax.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Its been a good match so far, just wish they'd quit with the two guys wrestling in the ring at once allowed, one rolls out and another rolls in, i hate that shit.


thats dunn for you


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

infidel said:


> these guys are garbage, sorry wrestling fans


Stop looking in the mirror and get a job.


----------



## Hambone J Willis (Sep 14, 2016)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> people are shitting on this and yet it's still the best thing on the show so far.


You lie. There's a Larry david look-alike in the front row wearing a Booty-O's shirt.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Anyone else cringe when this mark Memphis crowd tries to be an NXTncrowd and chants this is awesome and fight forever at such an average match?


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Demolition119 said:


> RIP CW division 9/19/2016 - 9/19/2016


:ha


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow, these guys are giving their all in this match


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Demolition119 said:


> RIP CW division 9/19/2016 - 9/19/2016


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So entertaini.........


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Captain's Hook? Are you fucking serious?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The cabinet hook ? What happened to the bully choke ?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

FUCK YEAH KENDRICK CUNTS!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Where is Psichosis?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn good match. Woke the crowd up, too.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

You end the high-flying, high-octane division's opening match with a submission move?


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Jesus Christ.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

And the crowd goes mild


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

YES!!! :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The Bully Choke is now called what, Cole?


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Who are the fucking agents? They clearly know shit about cruiserweight wrestling and watched even less of the CWC than I did. This is playing out like it was written by the same failures as Cesaro vs Sheamus earlier. Like a heavyweight match with cruiserweight spots-- no flow.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

soon


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Brian Kendrick! Glad he won.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this wasn't a cruiserweight match, this was just a match to get Kendricks over and he's fucking shit


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

THE BRIAN KENDRICK WINS :mark:

but he's gonna job Sunday cry


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Anyone else expecting Strowman to come out and bury the winner of this match?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

You can used all the cruiserweight to give the midcard guys win on RAW this way you keep the 50/50 stuff down


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The guy with smallest pop and actually was in WWE before won. LOL.

Kendrick might actually win the title.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Perkins/Kendrick should be good


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Shame on the bookers who booked that , shame on you..


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

That's an awful submission move


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Speaking of the Divas, on which brand is Rosa Mendes set to resume her illustrious career?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Kevin Nash matches were faster paced than that shit.

Kevin Dunn and WWE with their 'slow shit down so our shaky cams can catch it'.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

It amazes me they didn't even bother introducing the crowd to the CW champion and show them who the winner was gonna be facing. Did Perkins get stuck in traffic? Get on the wrong flight? Where the fuck was he? Triple H said the winner of the tournament was gonna be on Raw the following Monday, what gives?


----------



## xvg-moneyvx (Sep 1, 2016)

Some of you guys are negative as hell. 
It was a good, cruiser weight match.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

guys just landed from canada did you miss me ?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Does anyone give a fuck about this main event?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Reigns in a main event? Pass.

Enjoy the rest of the show everyone!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Solid match. However, I'm a bit surprised that Gran Metalik didn't win it since he's the runner-up and it would've helped push Kendrick's instability over the edge because he feels as though time is running out for him to become the CW Champ.

Oh well, good shit from all guys involved as expected and I'm liking Metalik since this was my first time watching his work. I'm also happy to see that Alexander and Swann kept the Lumbar Check and the standing 450 splash.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Wow Alicia went from being irrelevant to being on a PPV preshow. Hopefully something similar can happen for Summer Rae.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Hall and Nash! Real men :mark:


----------



## Hambone J Willis (Sep 14, 2016)

The Power that Be said:


> Shame on the bookers who booked that , shame on you..


The wrestlers pick the spots and call the match. Only the finish is booked. Kendrick was clearly the best choice since at least 10% of the audience will recognize him.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I may hit up the CWC on the Network, that Cedric Alexander is a beast.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hall and Nash > cruiserweights


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Nia Jaxx absolutely destroyed her. It was one of the most frightening scenes we have ever seen on Raw
:duck

One fucking spear through a 2 foot padded wall she did. Thats it

Seriously Michael Cole... Fuck off


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

T0M said:


> Where is Psichosis?


I kinda miss his theme too.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Aluminum cage. Aluminum Steps.

Fuck.. one damn show on the Network I actually want to see.. what a pisser..


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Hey it's time for a steel cage match that's completely meaningless. Not as meaningless as the best of seven series, but still meaningless.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

xvg-moneyvx said:


> Some of you guys are negative as hell.
> It was a good, cruiser weight match.


A lot of us guys here have just about seen all highs & lows in WWF/E and now we deserve to be grumpy SOB's :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hall and Nash interview will be watched tomorrow.

:mark:


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

when are they going to sign X-Division Legend, Kevin Nash


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Nash in that Legends with JBL preview: "They always say I didn't draw. Nobody drew"

This will be Roman Reigns in 10-15 years


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

5th week in a row KO closes Raw. I'll take it :3


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns and Owens on a steel cage...for...what reason again?


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Should be an excellent match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is Nash always baked out of his skull on these WWE Network exclusives? You'd think they could catch him at least one time when he's not high as fuck.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

They should do an Elimination Chamber match on Main Event...just because. I'd watch.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

What the cruiserweight division needs to get the new guys over are names that people already fucking know-- Austin Aries, Neville, Kalisto, Woods, Gargano, and Ciampa. 

They're going to put the belt on Kendrick now because Dunn or Vince read that Perkins used to work as Suicide in TNA. He will go from champion to not appearing on Raw this week or next week.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Does anyone give a fuck about this main event?


Does anyone give a fuck about this show would be a more appropriate question


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Cipher said:


> soon


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

WWE, you do realise just how many people didn't watch your CWC that watch RAW. How are they to know TJ Perkins deserved shit, they've never seen him wrestle for the most part, they know his name cause you keep saying it and that's it. 

awkward, you'd think as the champion he would at least feature somewhere. Please don't just shove one cruiserweight match on a raw, you've been struggling, use the extended roster, not that you don't already have a larger roster than Smackdown and they are handing your ass to you on the entertainment factor with much less resources. 
I'm seeing too much of Mick Foley. It's three hours, there's not enough fiction, not enough story, just matches making no sense and no background and no stakes. 

i'm tired.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Reigns and Owens on a steel cage...for...what reason again?


I would say to keep Rollins and Rusev out. But I don't see that happening.


----------



## griff_152 (Apr 2, 2013)

Can't make it through this fucking raw. 

Did a charity walk thing today so I'm exhausted. This just isn't helping!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Does anyone give a fuck about this show would be a more appropriate question


This is the time to clock-out. Raw main events are snoozefests


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

No Mercy for RAW viewers #1.88


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Kevin Nash laughing and burying people warms my heart.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

THANOS said:


> Stop looking in the mirror and get a job.


? so i see multiple 'guys' when i look in the mirror?

get a job? original. this matc hwas oridnary AT BEST. the two black dudes were amateur hour, sure they did some somersaults, so what? they otherwise looked like trainees. idc what they did elsewhere. no one cared about the superhero dude. kendrick is pushing 40 and goes over, and frankly cant go anymore.
what was the big deal about this whole cruiserweight division? it wasnt anything special or different than the normal wwe schlock we get, it just had smaller performers.
but please, go on defending it because it has small guys from unknown high school gym feds doing a cartwheel instead of just running into the ropes.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Omega_VIK said:


> Quick get Bryan and Ranallo on there stat!


Sorry but would make zero sense.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I would say to keep Rollins and Rusev out. But I don't see that happening.


No, there is no reason for Owens and Reigns to have a rematch at all let alone on a steel cage.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cipher said:


> soon


In a cage.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Does anyone give a fuck about this main event?


Hell, I actually forgot about it, and thought the Cruiserweight match was it. :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> No, there is no reason for Owens and Reigns to have a rematch at all let alone on a steel cage.


I absolutely agree.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I bet my Floridan ass that Owens is losing this one. After all, everyone needs to trade wins ya know


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

That gigantic "BELIEVE THAT" on Roman's mini tron looks so fucking corny and cartoony.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Kevin Nash matches were faster paced than that shit.
> 
> Kevin Dunn and WWE with their 'slow shit down so our shaky cams can catch it'.


Yep they were definitely working MUCH slower tonight and it's definitely Dunn's idea. Can't wait til he's gone.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> This is the time to clock-out. Raw main events are snoozefests


Would rather watch dvds of LVG reign at OT than this shite


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

For those asking why the LED ring posts are gone, they don't fit around the cage.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

1 hr and 10 mins left till the new destiny, thats the only saving grace about tonight


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The Cancer stuff always makes me sad but at least the kids get to be happy for a little while with the WWE Superstars.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

This main event would be 20x more interesting with Big Sexy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm just now noticing that they did away with video titantrons?


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

I believe in KO so much! His talent, his wit, his charm! He is growing to be a bad ass man and I really hope WWE doesn't ruin him. I will protest!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Is cole really telling us the rules a cage match? I mean really in 2016 he's telling viewers of this show the rules of a fucking cage match? ugh.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Red title

Red, White & Blue title

Purple title

Yep, WWE is definitely looking for another Skittles deal.


----------



## Hambone J Willis (Sep 14, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> No, there is no reason for Owens and Reigns to have a rematch at all let alone on a steel cage.


What? It's classic wrestling. Their match was ruined by outside interference so in order to get a proper finish you have a cage to keep people out. 

People bitch because WWE doesn't tell good stories or use good wrestling logic anymore and then bitch when they actually get it.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

marshal99 said:


> Sorry but would make zero sense.


What? Graves is good, but Bryan and Ranallo did an awesome job on commentary. They called moves and showed enthusiasm


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> For those asking why the LED ring posts are gone, they don't fit around the cage.


:jericho2


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

That's it. I turned it off. No more cancer for me. Listening to Hillary Clinton speak Klingon would be less painful.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Why are the announcers mentioning ratings? Shine a light on terrible. Good idea idiots.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Kevin trying to get out of there fast. Lame.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The ratings race? Lol god they're fucking retarded. Have they even once mentioned how many viewers tuned into Raw or Smackdown since the brand split happened? They aren't even trying with this.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Able to escape through the door of a steel cage is the dumbest shit.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> I'm just now noticing that they did away with video titantrons?


Yeah which sucks because I enjoy them, they've been phasing them out since mid 2015.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Somebody is jumping off of the top of the cage tonight, aren't they?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

'The big dog marking his territory'. 

Did he take a piss in the ring, then?


----------



## Hambone J Willis (Sep 14, 2016)

Phaedra said:


> Is cole really telling us the rules a cage match? I mean really in 2016 he's telling viewers of this show the rules of a fucking cage match? ugh.


Dude. New Viewers. Kids. They have to explain it to the 5 New viewers WWE drew in this year. 

They've explained cage matches since 1955. Don't bitch just to bitch.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kudos to Corey Graves for giving credit to Owens's early strategy to escape with minimal damage before the PPV


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

I don't know if it's how he's being produced but Graves has been pretty disappointing since moving to Raw.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/


The Renegade said:


> Somebody is jumping off of the top of the cage tonight, aren't they?


my vote is for Rollins lol.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

The Renegade said:


> Somebody is jumping off of the top of the cage tonight, aren't they?


No that's the fans jumping off WWE's terrible product


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

T0M said:


> 'The big dog marking his territory'.
> 
> Did he take a piss in the ring, then?


:HA


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Renegade said:


> Somebody is jumping off of the top of the cage tonight, aren't they?


It could be Seth Rollins :3


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Only thing that can save this match is Rollins doing a phoenix splash from the top of the cage


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> Is cole really telling us the rules a cage match? I mean really in 2016 he's telling viewers of this show the rules of a fucking cage match? ugh.


Surprised that the ego maniac, absolutely terrible Mick Foley didn't come out and read it himself.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

In honor of The Brian Kendrick winning tonight lets take a moment to reminisce


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Hambone J Willis said:


> Dude. New Viewers. Kids. They have to explain it to the 5 New viewers WWE drew in this year.
> 
> They've explained cage matches since 1955. Don't bitch just to bitch.


I'm tired, his delivery is just so boring, it could have been on a tagline the way he was going. Or you know have the ring announcer actually announce the stipulations properly so people in the arena know and kids at home know. whatever. i should be asleep.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

"taking a cowards way out" seriously it was only just the other week cole gave props to cesaro for a illegal move to win the match.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Rowdy Yates said:


> The fact that Mae Young had a bigger arsenal of wrestling moves at her disposal than he has. He is shit on the mic and is only over due to the fact his tag partner is comfortable on the mic. I have said it before and will again. When they split up and Cass goes alone he will fall flat on his arse in quick time


Well what I see is the exact opposite. My evidence: I just watched him in his match. Dude shined brighter than 9 other guys in that match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Red title
> 
> Red, White & Blue title
> 
> ...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why does MNF always have to suck?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> In honor of The Brian Kendrick winning tonight lets take a moment to reminisce


Never forget.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> In honor of The Brian Kendrick winning tonight lets take a moment to reminisce


Oh god, I remember that match, MVP and Shelton Benjamin was in the match. Neither one got a pinfall during that match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why does Roman jack his fist off before doing a Superman Punch? Does it make the punch more devastating?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Omega_VIK said:


> Oh god, I remember that match, MVP and Shelton Benjamin was in the match. Neither one got a pinfall during that match.


MVP shouldn't have even been in that match. Most overrated midcarder ever.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> Why does Roman jack his fist off before doing a Superman Punch? Does it make the punch more devastating?


Can't get in with a half chub


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Why does Roman jack his fist off before doing a Superman Punch? Does it make the punch more devastating?


Habit from Anal Fisting.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Habit from Anal Fisting.


:duck


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Where's Terry Gordy to slam the cage door onto one of these motherfuckers' head?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kevin Owens's trash talking during his matches never gets old lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Good match tonight. Love the chemistry between Owens and Reigns


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Roman should just be heel. He is conceivably stronger than everyone and can conceivably beat everyone. That doesn't make for a good face but a great monster heel.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Terrible match so far.

Edit: And Roman kicks out of Owens finisher in some random Raw match. :lmao


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Give me a break..


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

What is the point in having finishers when they very rarely finish anyone nowadays


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

everybodys shocked roman kicked out of the pop up powerbomb, guess what? I'M NOT


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> MVP shouldn't have even been in that match. Most overrated midcarder ever.


The Miz main evented WrestleMania and beat John Cena. You should probably revise your statement.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Things about this raw that were good. 

rollins jumping off of shit again. not dangerous enough though
Kevin Owens t-shirt
Jericho
Rich Swann
Jericho
Kevin Owens t-shirt.

oh and cedric alexander's music is cool.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Press more buttons Owens to climb faster.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Oops!



Phaedra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/
> my vote is for Rollins lol.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Owens will lose. At this point, I'm accepting this.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

It seems like Roman is over during his matches but not in his segments


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Someone's going to interfere.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Of course, Owens isn't putting Reigns away with a pop-up powerbomb. 

:eyeroll


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its always so stupid having a door on there to walk out of because why would you even bother climbing overtop the cage when you can just calmly walk out the door? It makes the guy climbing to the top looks dumb when he could just walk out the door.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Did Reigns just beat the world champ clean?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owen booked like a bitch.

:lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

what the fucking retarded shit was that???????????


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Meh, I'll take it.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

LOL

Just LOL


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Well Owens didn't look weak there but he still should have won.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Someone has a Owens/Roman mixed photo sign in the crowd. :heston

And ReignswinsLOL :heston


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Repeated cage shots to the dome... then a SUPERMAN PUNCH. 

GTFO with this shit.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Owens watched Roman touch the floor then when he finally did 3 seconds later celebrated like he won

:ha


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ahahahaha yes yes Reigns wins


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

What a crap ending.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Jesus fuckin' Christ, did that just happen?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rusev better CRUSH this geek Reigns at CoC.


----------



## Hambone J Willis (Sep 14, 2016)

Now Rusev shows up. Kinda late. I take back my statement about classic storytelling. Rusev costing Reigns the match would have been far more compelling.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Owens: "Matcka something!!!!"


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Its always so stupid having a door on there to walk out of because why would you even bother climbing overtop the cage when you can just calmly walk out the door? It makes the guy climbing to the top looks dumb when he could just walk out the door.


And it makes things even worse when the guy climbing wins opposed to the guy crawling out the door.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Rollins for the save


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *Oops!


I liked the other angle where it was like, where did Rollins go and then he just jumps into shot and I was like HOLY SHIT WHAT THE FUCK DID HE JUST DO! lol.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I appreciate the fact that they're protecting Kevin Owens since he's the U-Champion


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why did Reigns have to win though?

Couldn't the freshly made heel champ get out faster? A cheap way to win?


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Called the interference.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

"Mascow something!" Holy hell!! Lmao


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Natecore said:


> The Miz main evented WrestleMania and beat John Cena. You should probably revise your statement.


Miz had some semblance of talent.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> Where's Terry Gordy to slam the cage door onto one of these motherfuckers' head?


Who needs Gordy when you have KO


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

Machga something.

I'm done


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

:quimby


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh god next week Reigns/Rollins vs Rusev/Owens , setting up the Shield return


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Prayer Police said:


> Owens: "Matcka something!!!!"


:HA :HA :HA :HA :HA :HA


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Nope we have another contender for best thing on Raw "machka something! machka something!"


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Seth coming in to save

:eyeroll


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rollins to save Roman. :heston


And YES chants on a Roman beatdown. :heston


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

I'd kind of mark out if Rollins came out


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

hahahaha Rollins saving Reigns


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

So this is Raw's way of competing with Smackdown this week.

Mind you, Smackdown is having an I.C title match... and John Cena vs Ambrose this week.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Reigns gets dropped to the midcard and beats the Universal Champion in the Main Event. Save us.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

SETH ROLLINS 

At least the crowd likes him


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Nikita Koloff with the save!


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Did anyone else hear a different intro added to Seth's theme or was that just me?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

omg the assault!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAAAAS!*


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Nasty landing for Rusev. Damn.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Safe to say SD just needs to make it to air to win another week? :draper2


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Holy shit!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

That's how we end Raw?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Of Course Rollins is the best thing about that entire segment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth stealing the spotlight.

:banderas

Good Raw.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Welp!


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

The delete chants were enough to entertain me! Will laugh about that for days!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Please don't hurt your knee again, Seth.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And now Rollins is suddenly worried about Reigns after all the shit he's done to him? They just gonna act like they haven't hated each others guts and be brothers again? Please no. I'm all for Rollins being face but keep him away from reigns and don't make them suddenly buddies again just because he's a face again.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

ROLLINS TAKES FLIGHT!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I think most of us seen Rollins showing up & jumping off the cage the minute Reigns was getting beat up by the heels. Still a good thing to see though. 

The show as ok. Wasn't bad.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

So Roman and Seth are boys now?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

ladies and gentleman the shield!


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Wait, it's finished?


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

This shows fucking garbage. Hell this entire company is garbage.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

All four guys are in a LOCKED in the cage and the fucking show ends :duck

Honestly i give up


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Machka something! Machka something!"

And that is why he's the longest reigning Universal Champion in history, bruhs. :tucky :chlol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RAW's endings are more and more like, 'Let's wrap this shit up and get the fuck out of here!' by the week.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jericho calling them all stupid idiots would have been a better ending :draper2


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Pretty awesome ending.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> And now Rollins is suddenly worried about Reigns after all the shit he's done to him? They just gonna act like they haven't hated each others guts and be brothers again? Please no. I'm all for Rollins being face but keep him away from reigns and don't make them suddenly buddies again just because he's a face again.


Dude, I agree, but you know they're going to have reunited them at some point.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So... Good idea in skipping Raw it seems. From what I read, absolute garbage in every way.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bayley <3 said:


> This shows fucking garbage. Hell this entire company is garbage.


Then. Now. Forever.

Only GOAT talent in Hogan, Savage, Austin, Rock carried this shit company.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Only good thing was Rollins dive from the top..


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I still think Rollins should have said in that angry promo to steph that she took everything from him, that she persuaded him to leave his friends, she took his brothers from him, that she promised him the world and now he's left with nothing and he blames her. 

Then him making the save for Roman makes more sense, because he's going to go through attrition for doing what he did to his brothers. He broke Ambrose meaning he can't even string a fucking match together anymore and he made Roman a really annoying douchebag babyface 

NONE OF THIS WAS SUPPOSED TO HAPPEN!!! I'M SORRY!!! LET ME JUMP OFF SHIT FOR YOU!!!


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

What an awkward close to the show. Rollins hits one big spot and its over...


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Trophies said:


> Pretty awesome ending.


Were you watching the Jonbenet Ramsey show? Because you can't be talking about RAW...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Straw Hat said:


> Only good thing was Rollins dive from the top..


I said that was the only thing that could save that match...called it even tho I said a phoenix splash but hey...good stuff


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Creative continuing to squander any potential good will for a Shield reunion. Wasteful but so is throwing a Steel Cage match on free tv the week before a Network event...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

That was 100% the let down of a finish I expected it would be.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ChicagoFit said:


> Were you watching the Jonbenet Ramsey show? Because you can't be talking about RAW...


 Probably a Rollins or Shield mark.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> So Roman and Seth are boys now?


Gonna say no, he wanted to get his hands on Owens so he came :wtf2. Don't think it makes them boys. Segment would've been better if they showed him in the back hesitating and trying to decide whether to come out or not.


----------



## Hambone J Willis (Sep 14, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> And now Rollins is suddenly worried about Reigns after all the shit he's done to him? They just gonna act like they haven't hated each others guts and be brothers again? Please no. I'm all for Rollins being face but keep him away from reigns and don't make them suddenly buddies again just because he's a face again.


Dude. It's always been that way. There might be an answer explained later or it could be a long con but it's not like it's unprecedented. Bret took Owen back, HHH and HBK, Kane and Undertaker, Sting and Luger like 40 Times, Sting and all of his friends like 40 times

Serioulsy, wrestling has never been worried about long term continuity. Ever. So much overanalyzing lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And just to end Raw on a good note, i give you Bayley's ass


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Fringe said:


> Creative continuing to squander any potential good will for a Shield reunion. Wasteful but so is throwing a Steel Cage match on free tv the week before a Network event...


 They're reuniting at the RR after 5 months away from one another :mark:


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Then. Now. Forever.
> 
> Only GOAT talent in Hogan, Savage, Austin, Rock carried this shit company.


And segments like this of course


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw for me:

Seth Rollins vs Rusev + the brawl afterwards

Jeri-KO backstage

Cesaro vs Sheamus VI

Chris Jericho/Mick Foley backstage segment 

Seth Rollins/Stephanie McMahon backstage segment

Chris Jericho/Enzo and Cass/Shining Stars/New Day/the Club/Sami Zayn segment + short brawl(mostly entertaining cuz of Jericho though)

Rich Swann vs Cedric Alexander vs Gran Metalik vs Brian Kendrick

post-main event attack with Seth Rollins/Kevin Owens/Rusev/Roman Reigns


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

I think the women's match was my favorite part tbh. That and Jericho talking.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Absolutely crap show. Par for the course these days.

Back to the Attitude Era I go. I've just got past the Montreal Screwjob and up next is In Your House: D-Generation-X

Michaels vs Shamrock
Helmsley vs Slaughter
Rock vs Austin

:mark:


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

so no cass and enzo at clash of champions?


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

The Renegade said:


> "Mascow something!" Holy hell!! Lmao


*Machka something

It's from Rusev's theme intro, Rusev udrya Rusev machka


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kabraxal said:


> So... Good idea in skipping Raw it seems. From what I read, absolute garbage in every way.


Yea, I kinda struggled listing the highlights for tonight's episode lol


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> And now Rollins is suddenly worried about Reigns after all the shit he's done to him? They just gonna act like they haven't hated each others guts and be brothers again? Please no. I'm all for Rollins being face but keep him away from reigns and don't make them suddenly buddies again just because he's a face again.


But to be fair. There was no "bro out" spot. KO was involved in a beat down. Seth hates KO. Seth goes after KO. 

It's not like they hugged each other as Raw went off the air Mighty Ducks style...


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Ronzilla said:


> so no cass and enzo at clash of champions?



Thank fuck for that


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ronzilla said:


> so no cass and enzo at clash of champions?


They'll probably face the Shining Stars


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Lame Raw. The cage match kinda sucked. Rollins spot at the end was cool, but then the show just ended awkwardly.

May be the Rollins mark in me talking, but I think a much better ending would have been Rollins getting up after the cross body and Pedigreeing everyone in the ring (Reigns included).


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

DammitC said:


> They'll probably face the Shining Stars


I mean thats the only way I see it but it aint official and not seeing them at CoC absolutely sucks man that was the shirt I was going to wear to the show..


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> And now Rollins is suddenly worried about Reigns after all the shit he's done to him? They just gonna act like they haven't hated each others guts and be brothers again? Please no. I'm all for Rollins being face but keep him away from reigns and don't make them suddenly buddies again just because he's a face again.


Its the WWE thing to do! Continuity what is that? :vince5


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

raw was meh

the list of jericho :banderas


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

mattheel said:


> But to be fair. There was no "bro out" spot. KO was involved in a beat down. Seth hates KO. Seth goes after KO.
> 
> It's not like they hugged each other as Raw went off the air Mighty Ducks style...


Yeah but they clearly booked it to look like Rollins was saving Reigns, i mean why didn't Rollins run out soon as the match was over like Rusev did? He waited until Reigns was being assaulted before he came out.

They're clearly jumping the gun and gonna have Rollins and Reigns be brothers again i just know it. I'd be ok with it say a year or months down the road, but not 2 minutes after he turns face. Have it make sense and draw it out, don't just be like "Whelp i'm a face again which means we gotta be friends again".


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I liked that drama. I thought we'd see Seth and Roman make some kind of deal to help each other. Instead, with Seth running in after Rusev, it leaves everything open ended. Good stuff.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

HiddenFlaw said:


> raw was meh
> 
> the list of jericho :banderas


Which is why Enzo and Big Cas took a huge hit in my power rankings tonight (I don't really have a power ranking but you get it). They interrupted an already funny segment that had so much potential for absolutely no reason. They didn't say anything that was more worthy than what Y2J was saying and the segment took an immediate nose dive as soon as their music hit.

I like those dudes, but they ruined a good segment. With the way Y2J is performing right now, they have no excuse to not let him just go do his thing. No excuse for his stuff to devolve into a 10 man cluster F...


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Wasn't bad enough for stones, but rolled up paper is acceptable.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

ChicagoFit said:


> Trophies said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty awesome ending.
> ...


I was just talking about the Rollins dive.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> Lame Raw. The cage match kinda sucked. Rollins spot at the end was cool, but then the show just ended awkwardly.
> 
> May be the Rollins mark in me talking, but I think a much better ending would have been Rollins getting up after the cross body and Pedigreeing everyone in the ring (Reigns included).


That would have been more dramatic, but if they want to keep options open for a face turn for him, things have to stay ambiguous. In a recent house show they had Seth saving Roman outright and then Roman attacking Seth when his back was turned. They're at least testing out a double turn, who knows what will become of it, though.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah but they clearly booked it to look like Rollins was saving Reigns, i mean why didn't Rollins run out soon as the match was over like Rusev did? He waited until Reigns was being assaulted before he came out.
> 
> They're clearly jumping the gun and gonna have Rollins and Reigns be brothers again i just know it. I'd be ok with it say a year or months down the road, but not 2 minutes after he turns face. Have it make sense and draw it out, don't just be like "Whelp i'm a face again which means we gotta be friends again".


Well, yeah. They kind of have too. Seth is playing the babyface role in his feud with KO so he had to get some shine. 

And as far as babyface run ins go, they did an admirable job in regards to your concerns. Again, there was no interaction btw Seth and Roman at all during the segment, and commentary did not sell it at all as Seth coming to Roman's aid. It was "Seth wants KO and the Universal title."

No I agree. It did take too long for Seth to come out, but complaining that there was a run in save just seems a bit nit picky at this point. Other than the in ring segment at the top of the show 2 weeks ago, Seth hasn't acted very much like a babyface. He needed a clear babyface spot to get some shine and make sure there is no role confusion.

And complaining about the segment as if Seth has the mindset that "hey! I'm a babyface now so I guess we're friends now..." Is simply a straw man. For that to be the case, there would have to be SOME interaction btw the two. There was none. Seth attacked KO and Rusev, then the show went off of the air.

Mayb you're right that they WILL have that bro out moment, but At least wait until the WWE is guilty of the things you're complaining about before you complain about it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I know Seth came out just to attack KO cos of their match, but in my heart I want to believe he came out to save Roman :mark: Let me have my Shield moment, lol.

Seth is the man though, god I love him.

BTW Jericho is still the funniest fucker in the damn company.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

List of Jericho easily the best thing from the show.

To those wanting highlights, I recommend watching Jericho's segments and skip over everything else.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Opening segment, Jericho, CW's, Rollins/Rusev, the ending, the tag team segment were all decent to good. Better Raw than last week.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Well it was an ok show overall. Maybe that just shows how low my standards have fallen, but it's at least better than the last two weeks were.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

All in all though, Rollins got the biggest pop of the night...both times he came out. A great sign for a babyface Rollins. Not that he wasn't already over with the crowd, but tonight was a good sign.


----------



## Seth Rock (Aug 25, 2016)

So excited to see more The Brian Kendrick.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Cruiserweight match, Rollins/Rusev, Jericho, and the dive off of the top of the cage were the only things worth my time on Raw this week :/


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Just watched the replay on Youtube... that Cruiserweight match doe.... and face Rollins skyrocketing--no pun intended!


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Raw. Is. Snore. Didn't watch.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Jericho was the only thing I was really entertained by tonight, that guy is on another level lately. I'd definitely say 2016 Jericho is up there with WCW heel Jericho. Wasn't into the cage match, and Rollins' spot really didn't do much for me as that's the 3rd time I've seen him dive off the cage in WWE already, don't really care about it anymore.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Delbusto said:


> Jericho was the only thing I was really entertained by tonight, that guy is on another level lately. I'd definitely say 2016 Jericho is up there with WCW heel Jericho. Wasn't into the cage match, and Rollins' spot really didn't do much for me as that's the 3rd time I've seen him dive off the cage in WWE already, don't really care about it anymore.


 These days you need to do a moonsault, drop kick or 450 etc. to get me to mark from a cage spot. Simply jumping does nothing, it's been done to death. At least show some damn skill and make it special.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I really felt like sitting back and just relaxing tonight and was totally prepared to sit through the 3 hours. With that mindset, I enjoyed the show. 

Most weeks I'm too busy for that so I watch it on delay and fast-forward, but this week I'm completely free and it made a big difference for me.

Raw's main events are consistently the best thing the WWE are putting out each week. Really like how many directions their interwoven main event feuds could go, and Rollins has the best storyline in the business slowly bubbling away right now.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Maybe there were a couple of decent segments/matches, but I found myself completely bored and not giving a single fuck throughout the entire show. If there had been a decent MNF game, no chance I would have sat through these 3 hours.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

The Roman Reigns show. Glad that i didn't watch the entire show live.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Garbage. Just absolute garbage.

At least attempt to do things differently.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

I decided to ignore all live threads this week and I've gotta say Raw was a lot more fun to watch without all the salt gushing from posts like Niagara Falls. Jericho, Rusev/Rollins, Owens/Reigns, Cesaro/Sheamus, obviously impending Rolleigns! :mark: Not feeling the Vanillaweights, but hopefully they grow on me.

I don't like how weak the build for Rollins/Owens went, but I'm still hyped AF for CoC. #AhhYessir!


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I was bored at some parts of this week's RAW. There just isn't much engaging stars or acts to me. I continue to enjoy this new version of Jericho as he is just killing it with every segment he's in. This gimmick feels like an amped version of his old WCW gimmick. Would love to see him hold a Title but won't be surprised if he doesn't. Looks like the WWE is going with the botch that was caused by Sasha Banks last week on RAW. Triple Threat Match for the WWE's Women's Title is fine with me. No surprise Cesaro has evened up the series against Sheamus. Looks like this is was an overcoming the odds angle all along. 

That tag team match segment was wild. The match that followed wasn't bad either. Mick Foley stumbled on his way to introduce the Cruiserweights. Where was the Champion? I thought Triple H said he will be on the show. The Fatal Four Way match was good and I'm glad Brian Kendrick won. But it is hard to root for any of the other guys without them getting chances to develop their characters. Rollins continues to be a highlight as his match against Rusev was decent along with his splash off the top of the cage to end the show. Reigns coming out to boos and still main eventing. I feel like the US Title is being treated above the Universal Title now.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Rollins squashing all the young talent...

Seriously though that Rusev v Rollins match devolved into absolute shit once Rollins just started spamming flying/diving moves at the end.


----------



## sarcasma (Jan 9, 2009)

Did anyone notice in the tag team melee, ZAYN completely missing Jericho with every punch, he was like a foot away from connecting to Jericho in the corner. Really, really bad. He was swinging at air.

Seth is working really safe now, he must have a little heat backstage. Also, has he regressed in the ring?

Lastly, did it seem like RAW was throwing everything but the kitchen sink to stave off more horrendous ratings? Is this another case of them shooting their proverbial load again? 

Its not going to work, AMBROSE vs CENA is on SD tomorrow.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Foley was not on the ball at all last night. Botched deliveries everywhere; taking out notes to announce the cruiserweights wtf? He may be gone soon after that debacle last night.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Man that last match out me to sleep


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

List of Jericho was the highlight in an otherwise meh Raw.



Straw Hat said:


> Safe to say SD just needs to make it to air to win another week? :draper2


Yeah pretty much


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

CJ said:


> List of Jericho was the highlight in an otherwise meh Raw.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah pretty much


 Raw would have been better off just letting Jericho talk about his list for 3hrs. 

That would have been difficult for SD to top :jericho2


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

No Darren Young, Bob Backlund or Titus O'Neil again.

Thanks WWE.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

It really wasn't a bad show that some make it out to be


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Very average RAW. Jericho was the highlight, the rest didn't impress me at all. Rollins/Owens has been ruined for me, at least we might get a good match out of it.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Also :lmao at Owens' booking as champ.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

That episode was full of nonsensical garbage.

Rusev & Rollins match ends in double count out, then they end up fighting around the arena, why? They aren't feuding with each other, it made literally no sense.

The Women segments consisted of the same shit we've seen for weeks, they can only do so much with Charlotte, Sasha & Bayley before it gets boring. Nia Jax will get a push soon, that won't help matters either.

Cesaro vs Sheamus - Who cares?

They mixed three feuds all in one segment, giving us a 10 man tag match in the process, what a fucking joke. New Day vs The Club is the worst feud going in WWE right now.

Great way of introducing the Cruiserweights...NOT! Where was TJ Perkins? What an utter fail.

Main event - Pointless match, Owens lost clean, more garbage happened, the end.

Raw creative are killing this show, it's turning into a fucking embarrassment.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Even Flow said:


> No Darren Young, Bob Backlund or Titus O'Neil again.
> 
> Thanks WWE.


A major positive to take away from this week, thank god I didn't see that mess again!

Also Primo and Epico are now literally time share salesmen, that's the silliest tag team gimmick we've had since Deuce and Domino thinking they're fresh off the set of Grease!


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I am done. I am done with Raw, they had one chance to finally get me back with the Crusierweights and they fucked that up. How hard is it to do this? CWC was the best thing going in WWE and what do they do when they come to Raw? Water it down, have them work slower, give them one match, and their debut match it a fatal four way (man I remeber when fatal four ways used to excite me), and the match itself was "meh", all the matches on CWC were better than that match.

The cruiserweights needed to open the show get the audience pumped, give them 30 - 40 minutes give us some solid 3 matches out of it and I would be happy, why was this hard to do WWE? What is going on in your brains... or lack there of? You think I wanmt to hate everything you do, you think I want to hate wrestling? I actuality try so hard but you can only put up with so much crap.

Well done WWE if your goal was to make me quit watching you achieved it. well done, I'll stick with Smackdown and NxT from now on.

EDIT: Also the rest of Raw was shit too but come on we already knew that....


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

ellthom said:


> I am done. I am done with Raw, they had one chance to finally get me back with the Crusierweights and they fucked that up. How hard is it to do this? CWC was the best thing going in WWE and what do they do when they come to Raw? Water it down, have them work slower, give them one match, and their debut match it a fatal four way (man I remeber when fatal four ways used to excite me), and the match itself was "meh", all the matches on CWC were better than that match.
> 
> The cruiserweights needed to open the show get the audience pumped, give them 30 - 40 minutes give us some solid 3 matches out of it and I would be happy, why was this hard to do WWE? What is going on in your brains... or lack there of? I can book this shit better, my dog can do this shit better, HE CAN DO A SHIT BETTER!!!!
> 
> ...


Also I cannot believe that TJ Perkins wasn't the first cruiserweight brought out in front of the crowd. Get him out there, have him cut a promo and then have Foley announce the 4 way for the number 1 contendership.

As it stands to the casual viewer, there was a match for a chance to fight a champion they don't know, for a championship they've never seen.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

I couldn't stop laughing when Chris Jericho said "What is this, 1998?", the irony.... That's exactly what I say when I see Jericho doing stupid long segments in fucking 2016.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Glad I skipped it. Smackdown is miles ahead of Raw in terms of entertainment.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Raw v smackdown shows the stark truth: vince is hopelessly lost in his own vision of what constitutes a good show, lacks focus and has a unique ability to ruin things that worked when booked by someone else just a couple of weeks before.

Good job. Relying on your monopoly can only take you so far. Those overseas network subs wont stay robust if they see half full, dead crowds, combined with matches that have been shown 10 times on tv in 3 months.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

At least they addressed Sasha's botched pin.

Apart from that the only interesting part was Jericho (again).


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

I liked it, so much more fun and enjoyable watching WWE as a fan and not a critique, I feel sorry for those that over-analyse every single segment, every single week, then come here to direct their hatred towards WWE as though WWE themselves actually read these forums :lmao


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

N7 Spectre said:


> I liked it, so much more fun and enjoyable watching WWE as a fan and not a critique, I feel sorry for those that over-analyse every single segment, every single week, then come here to direct their hatred towards WWE as though WWE themselves actually read these forums :lmao


WWE obviously do read these forums though. You think a company that big isn't looking at social media and online forums to gauge the fans feelings on their product?

Don't be stupid. There are probably people in WWE's social media department that are scouring through twitter, facebook, youtube comments and forums like these on a daily basis.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

This episode (at least parts of it) were reminiscent of Attitude Era. The cruiserweights, the random steel cage match on Raw, I really like that.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

It was a complete senseless clusterfuck. RAW has the talent but they squander it with the same old piss poor booking and writing. Smackdown on the other hand, is firing on all cylinders. 

Doncha just love AJ Styles?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

To answer the thread title's hash tags,* I watched yesterday mainly for the women's matches/segments* (excluding Stephanie). 
I don't really give much a damn about anything else on the show and liberally skipped through most of it. 

3 hours? Not even close. I watched RAW easily in under a half an hour skipping through the playback. I tried watching the cage match, but it seems like whoever was on commentary was overselling the hell out of it saying it takes years off your career. I mean, if it was a HIAC or EC or even an old school blue bar cage match I could be more okay with that line, but this was a basic cage match. Just say "these things can do some damage" and move on. 

As for the CW stuff, I skipped it. I tried watching it but it seems too little too late right now. Back in the day, TNA had WWE's number on this stuff but personally my interest has waned a bit on this style. Not completely, but it's definitely down from where it used to be. It probably is still a breath of fresh air to fans that missed TNA do it better 10 years ago.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Seeing Cedric Alexander on RAW was quite the experience for me, especially after following him during the ROH-days. 

I'm so happy for him.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> I couldn't stop laughing when Chris Jericho said "What is this, 1998?", the irony.... That exactly what I say when I see Jericho doing stupid long segments in 2016.


Jericho was the highlight in a show that I watched the rest of on fast forward. You must enjoy being bored. RAW is getting it's arse kicked by Smackdown.


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

Punkhead said:


> This episode (at least parts of it) were reminiscent of Attitude Era. The cruiserweights, the random steel cage match on Raw, I really like that.


The main difference with the AE being that the AE was good, whilst this was fucking awful.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

:lmao :lmao :lmao










Dat selling tho.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

RUSEV SHOULD BE THE UNIVERSAL CHAMPION! #MACHKA :rusevcrush


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Didn't Roman Reigns beat the shit out of Rusev at Summerslam? Yet they book the story like Rusev getting revenge was some sort of injustice on Roman? 

Rusev is not the bad guy in this situation, come on WWE stop being so dumb :Rollins


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Wasn't really a bad episode in my opinion. Loved the Cruiserweights match and Kendrick has something very special about him, I became such a fan of the guy almost immediately when I watched the CWC since I stopped watching round the time he became a singles guy in his last WWE run. Owens' title reign hasn't really felt special but it's only been a matter of weeks so I'll give it more time before judging. Reigns beating him by escaping the cage won't hurt him at all, though I imagine some moaned about it.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Wasn't too bad of a Raw. I can live without Foley though. He's just awful these days. I wish they're had been more interaction with Owens and Rollins to build up for Sunday. But given that feud is far from over, it's fine for now. Just keep Roman out of that feud from now on. Vince booking Reigns to be the main concern over the actual main title feud was annoying. But it is what it is at this point.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

KO to Rusev: "MACHKA SOMETHING!"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw had alot of good matches last night. Good, not great, before anyone says anything. CW match was MOTN. Rollins/Rusev was really good for two guys who had never had a match before, and Sheamus/Cesaro surprised me and had a really good match. No complaints in the match department last night. Can't wait for Gargano and Ciampa to debut on Raw.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

There are two divisions on Raw... the Cruiserweights and the Snoozerweights.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

> WWE is apparently going to tone down the cruiserweights on Monday Night Raw, so they aren't doing as many *big flips and high spots.* (WO)


:deanfpalm


----------



## Muhammad Tabish (Aug 31, 2016)

Cruserweights were the highlight of the show. The selling was spot on, not to over and the finish was nice as well. 
The women's division is meh right now....Not even the combined effort of Banks and Bayley could keep me invested.
New Day is just...OHGODWHY!! 

K.O on the mic is good, he is decent and with his in ring ability, I like his reign so far. Especially that "Matchka something" comment! GOLD. Not the worst show before a PPV but not the best either.


----------



## Shipwayshikari (Sep 21, 2016)

Muhammad Tabish said:


> K.O on the mic is good, he is decent and with his in ring ability, I like his reign so far. Especially that "Matchka something" comment! GOLD. Not the worst show before a PPV but not the best either.


hahahaah yes! that was brilliant


----------



## Raven (Nov 30, 2015)

WWE is droppiing the ball


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

Sincere said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> KO to Rusev: "MACHKA SOMETHING!"


I am loving Rusev at the moment - his mic work is starting to remind me of Scott Steiner


----------

